# Vaccini, autismo infantile, cazzate.



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

Qualcuno di voi avrà letto sui maggiori quotidiani della sentenza del Tribunale di Milano, che assegnava un vitalizio - a titolo di risarcimento - a un bimbo affetto da autismo i cui genitori avevano intentato causa, se ho capito bene, al Ministero della Salute itself: si sosteneva, in accordo con una convinzione piuttosto diffusa, che la causa della condizione del piccolo fosse da imputare alla solita somministrazione del vaccino esavalente.

Il primo grado di giudizio ha portato ad una sentenza di per sè decisamente eclatante, ma molti giornalisti hanno amplificato volutamente anche la falsa notizia della resa del Ministero di fronte alla possibilità di appellarsi (qui la smentita: http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/ne...=italiano&menu=notizie&p=dalministero&id=1845 ).

Ora, io non sono medico e sono assolutamente impreparato sull'argomento fatta eccezione per la divulgazione (semplificata) di alcuni studi, ritenuti profondamente attendibili, che attestano l'inconsistenza del rapporto causa effetto tra la somministrazione delle vaccinazioni e l'insorgenza dei tratti della "malattia".

Mi è sembrato però di sentir risuonare la stessa campana dell'imbecillità che ha accompagnato in passato sentenze che condannavano geologi "incapaci di prevedere i terremoti", o i servizi giorn...stavo per scrivere "giornalistici", ma in questo caso è più corretto "servizietti", che hanno bollato come eresia, sui TG Rete 4, il successo di Rosetta nella recente e inedita operazione di accometaggio.

Mi piacerebbe non soltanto sapere che ne pensate voi, ma che mi rassicuraste sul fatto che i presenti genitori di pargoli in età adatta a riflettere e discutere del vero e del falso si adoperino per filtrare la deriva integralista che sta avvolgendo il mondo.

Passo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2014)

alcuni vaccini fanno un sacco di danni e non sono affatto necessari e c'è dietro un business pazzesco con le case farmaceutiche


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> *alcuni vaccini* *fanno un sacco di danni* e non sono affatto necessari e c'è dietro un business pazzesco con le case farmaceutiche


Siamo perfettamente d'accordo. Il punto è esattamente questo: se alcuni vaccini sono potenzialmente dannosi, questo non implica in alcun modo che tutti i vaccini lo siano, e che i vaccini siano il Male stesso. Alcuni cibi sono tossici per il nostro organismo, eppure se non mangiassimo in toto a causa di un allarme basato sul decontestualizzare un'informazione di per sè corretta ed oggettiva, moriremmo tutti.

"Mi sono capito?"


----------



## drusilla (26 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi avrà letto sui maggiori quotidiani della sentenza del Tribunale di Milano, che assegnava un vitalizio - a titolo di risarcimento - a un bimbo affetto da autismo i cui genitori avevano intentato causa, se ho capito bene, al Ministero della Salute itself: si sosteneva, in accordo con una convinzione piuttosto diffusa, che la causa della condizione del piccolo fosse da imputare alla solita somministrazione del vaccino esavalente.
> 
> Il primo grado di giudizio ha portato ad una sentenza di per sè decisamente eclatante, ma molti giornalisti hanno amplificato volutamente anche la falsa notizia della resa del Ministero di fronte alla possibilità di appellarsi (qui la smentita: http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/ne...=italiano&menu=notizie&p=dalministero&id=1845 ).
> 
> ...


Anch'io pensavo come te, poi ho visto un caso di un bambino che cominciava a parlare e dopo il vaccino non ha parlato più  e poi è stato diagnosticato l'autismo,  e ci sono rimasta muta anch'io.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2014)

sì però i pediatri li consigliano tutti, anche quelli facoltativi che non sono affatto necessari

mi hanno fregata con il primo figlio 

con la seconda ho detto "no grazie" e mi hanno fatta sentire una criminale


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anch'io pensavo come te, poi ho visto un caso di un bambino che cominciava a parlare e dopo il vaccino non ha parlato più  e poi è stato diagnosticato l'autismo,  e ci sono rimasta muta anch'io.


Forse non ci stiamo capendo. Ho un amico che, quando ho cominciato a prendere i miei farmaci e gliel'ho confidato, non è riuscito a proferire parola per alcuni minuti. E ancora adesso a distanza di un anno mi rimbrotta "l'enorme coglionata che hai fatto", forte anche del fatto che la sospensione, pur graduale, di quei determinati farmaci, mi ha causato diversi problemi(ni).

Io stesso, prima di decidermi a cominciare la cura, sono rimasto pietrificato dall'infinita lista delle controindicazioni note, e dalla testimonianza di altri fruitori del medesimo farmaco che hanno sperimentato più problemi (anche molto seri) che benefìci.

Fermo restando che io sono assolutamente soddisfatto di aver seguito i consigli del medico che mi ha affiancato, seguendo la logica della lingua battente di giornalai e informatori di piazza, nessuno dovrebbe curarsi (se non presso santoni o venditori di false speranze). Se un farmaco si rivela diffusamente dannoso, se ne sospende la vendita. Se si accerta un dolo legato ad interessi privati, si puniscono i colpevoli. Come in qualsiasi altro caso. L'idea che una vaccinazione preventiva sia pericolosa e lesiva, se affidata al passaparola e alle manipolazioni dei mascalzoni che dovrebbero acculturare questo paese, è un'arma politica, e dal mio punto di vista si avvicina alle farneticazioni del terrorismo integralista.

Faccio notare ancora che i giornali hanno diffuso per almeno un paio di giorni, con imbarazzante insistenza, la falsa notizia che il caso fosse chiuso, che i cattivi fossero stati smascherati, e che ora il mondo sia un posto migliore. E sono certo che il 99% degli scribacchini che se ne sono occupati non sapessero neanche minimamente di cosa stavano scrivendo.

Continuo o si capisce il punto?


----------



## drusilla (26 Novembre 2014)

L'ennesimo post sul giornalismo defunto allora. Il vero giornalismo è morto o forse non è mai esistito.


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

Io sono medico, sono psichiatra, sono neuropsichiatra infantile e ricercatrice di neuroscienze. Ho due figli autistici di diversa espressione di gravita' e sull' argomento mi sino fatta un c..o cosi. E' una sbalorditiva cazzata, come lo era nell' otyocento credere che i malati di pellagra fossero folli, che la sindrome di Down dipendesse da stress fisici della madre durante gli ultimi mesi di gravidanza. Il cosuddetto autismo esiste da molto prima dei vaccini. Non capisco come si possano dimenticare le falcidie atroci di esseri umani per polio, difterite,e quant'altro. Le basi scientifiche dellacredenza, poco piu' che una superstizione, sono confuse, approssimative e indimostrabili. Queste cose sono atroci, perche' rappresentano un arrendersi di fronte alla complessita' e alla difficolta' degli studi. Sono un affronto nei confronti dei genitori che hanno trivato un colpevole (ah, non dimentichiamo che pochi decenni fa la colpa era loro, secondo illustri teorie insegnate nelle scuole e che gli studenti ripetevano per gli esami).Sono un affronto per chi studia con umilta' sulle poche nozioni certe che si hanno. E un grande business per altro.  Si sono scovate e proclamate (e stracciate le vesti ogni volta) teorie come la madre frigorifero, poi il glutine, poi il lattosio, poi le amalgame dentarie della madre, poi il progresso...un arrendersi davanti alla difficolta', di ftonte alla fatica di essere cosi' lontani dal sapere. Ma di questo passo non sara' appannaggio del terzo millennio saperlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> L'ennesimo post sul giornalismo defunto allora. Il vero giornalismo è morto o forse non è mai esistito.


No. Lo dico con altre parole.
Non c'entra una fava il giornalismo.
Ci stanno preparando a diventare Iran.

Adesso, però, scatenatevi. Inoltre, evoco JB.


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anch'io pensavo come te, poi ho visto un caso di un bambino che cominciava a parlare e dopo il vaccino non ha parlato più  e poi è stato diagnosticato l'autismo,  e ci sono rimasta muta anch'io.



Semplicemente l eta' in cui si somministrano i vaccini e' quella in cui si manifesta il disturbo. Se si facessero vaccini intorno ai 18 anni, l' insorgenza della schizofrenia sarebbe imputata al ciclo vaccinico


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Semplicemente l eta' in cui si somministrano i vaccini e' quella in cui si manifesta il disturbo. Se si facessero vaccini intorno ai 18 anni, l' insorgenza della schizofrenia sarebbe imputata al ciclo vaccinico


Se si facessero tra i 35 e i 45, sarebbero causa conclamata dello sfascio di così tanti matrimoni!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Forse non ci stiamo capendo. Ho un amico che, quando ho cominciato a prendere i miei farmaci e gliel'ho confidato, non è riuscito a proferire parola per alcuni minuti. E ancora adesso a distanza di un anno mi rimbrotta "l'enorme coglionata che hai fatto", forte anche del fatto che la sospensione, pur graduale, di quei determinati farmaci, mi ha causato diversi problemi(ni).
> 
> Io stesso, prima di decidermi a cominciare la cura, sono rimasto pietrificato dall'infinita lista delle controindicazioni note, e dalla testimonianza di altri fruitori del medesimo farmaco che hanno sperimentato più problemi (anche molto seri) che benefìci.
> 
> ...



Anch'io prendo farmaci... Quindi non sono contraria a priori...

pero' io a mio figlio ho dato il Nopron perché non dormiva e ora l'hanno ritirato dal commercio... E me l'aveva prescritto il pediatra... Gli ho dato il Noan!!! Anche quello prescritto dal pediatra! E se non mi fidavo del pediatra di chi dovevo fidarmi? E comunque lui non dormiva lo stesso...

e come mai l'Aulin é stato ritirato dappertutto e qui ancora lo vendono?

e quando c'era l'allarme per la swine flu? Quante persone si sono vaccinate? E a cosa é servito?


----------



## drusilla (26 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No. Lo dico con altre parole.
> Non c'entra una fava il giornalismo.
> Ci stanno preparando a diventare Iran.
> 
> Adesso, però, scatenatevi. Inoltre, evoco JB.


Boh sarà che avendo studiato storia non penso che ogni passato è meglio, anzi... non è che prima, ieri, l'altroieri, quando eravamo giovani, era meglio eh. Poi la disinformazione c'è stata sempre, e la manipolazione delle masse. Chissà, con Internet forse un po di velo squarciato  (Wikileaks, Snowden) c'è. Forse è che le masse trovano più  comodo e rassicurante essere ingannate. Fin dal neolitico


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anch'io prendo farmaci... Quindi non sono contraria a priori...
> 
> pero' io a mio figlio ho dato il Nopron perché non dormiva e ora l'hanno ritirato dal commercio... E me l'aveva prescritto il pediatra... Gli ho dato il Noan!!! Anche quello prescritto dal pediatra! E se non mi fidavo del pediatra di chi dovevo fidarmi? E comunque lui non dormiva lo stesso...
> 
> ...


Clem, io capisco sia che vuoi un bene dell'anima ai piccini, sia che di fronte a certe enormi manipolazioni pubbliche ci si sente semplicemente carne da macello, ma i tuoi argomenti sono inconsistenti. Anche io ho preso Aulin per anni, prima che fosse ritirato dal commercio...mi è andata bene, se vogliamo, ma che posso farci adesso? 

L'eroina fu commercializzata per la prima volta nel 1889 dalla Bayer come antidolorifico, lo sapevi?


----------



## drusilla (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Semplicemente l eta' in cui si somministrano i vaccini e' quella in cui si manifesta il disturbo. Se si facessero vaccini intorno ai 18 anni, l' insorgenza della schizofrenia sarebbe imputata al ciclo vaccinico


Questa è una spiegazione molto plausibile. Credo comunque si acvusi uno specifico vaccino, facoltativo, che come dice Clementine, in altri paesi non si fa. Magari poi si scopre che era veramente una possibile causa  (non credo l'unica). È vero che poi da questo allarmismo le "masse" isteriche magari rinnegano il concetto di vaccinarsi in se, mandando in vacca conquiste umane importanti.


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anch'io prendo farmaci... Quindi non sono contraria a priori...
> 
> pero' io a mio figlio ho dato il Nopron perché non dormiva e ora l'hanno ritirato dal commercio... E me l'aveva prescritto il pediatra... Gli ho dato il Noan!!! Anche quello prescritto dal pediatra! E se non mi fidavo del pediatra di chi dovevo fidarmi? E comunque lui non dormiva lo stesso...
> 
> ...


Il discorso e' diverso. Qui si dice che la causa  dell autismo( che esiste dalla notte dei tempi e fa parte di unavariante biologica) siano i vaccini. Aboliamo i vaccini, facciamo morire un po' di gente di crup, e vediamo  come abbiamo pero' sconfitto l autismo. Abbiamo bisogno di un imputato, di un colpevole, non di una causa scientificamente e inequivocabilmente provata con la fatica di tanta gente che studia e non si arrende. Areniamoci sui vaccini, si'. Sui farmaci poi, anche li' e' la stessa cosa: non bisogna mai approssimare, mai affrettarsi, mai fermarsi. Pensa all'uso degli antibiotici. E' scandaloso. Milioni di scatole per raffreddori e influenza, milioni di scatole di antiacidi inibitori di pompa per un po' di bruciori di stomaco (o  magari perche' si prende l'antibiotico!). Paradossalmente, per i farmaci psichiatrici c'e' moltta meno approssimazione e disinvoltura nel decidere.


----------



## Dalida (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono medico, sono psichiatra, sono neuropsichiatra infantile e ricercatrice di neuroscienze. Ho due figli autistici di diversa espressione di gravita' e sull' argomento mi sino fatta un c..o cosi. E' una sbalorditiva cazzata, come lo era nell' otyocento credere che i malati di pellagra fossero folli, che la sindrome di Down dipendesse da stress fisici della madre durante gli ultimi mesi di gravidanza. Il cosuddetto autismo esiste da molto prima dei vaccini. Non capisco come si possano dimenticare le falcidie atroci di esseri umani per polio, difterite,e quant'altro. Le basi scientifiche dellacredenza, poco piu' che una superstizione, sono confuse, approssimative e indimostrabili. Queste cose sono atroci, perche' rappresentano un arrendersi di fronte alla complessita' e alla difficolta' degli studi. Sono un affronto nei confronti dei genitori che hanno trivato un colpevole (ah, non dimentichiamo che pochi decenni fa la colpa era loro, secondo illustri teorie insegnate nelle scuole e che gli studenti ripetevano per gli esami).Sono un affronto per chi studia con umilta' sulle poche nozioni certe che si hanno. E un grande business per altro.  Si sono scovate e proclamate (e stracciate le vesti ogni volta) teorie come la madre frigorifero, poi il glutine, poi il lattosio, poi le amalgame dentarie della madre, poi il progresso...un arrendersi davanti alla difficolta', di ftonte alla fatica di essere cosi' lontani dal sapere. Ma di questo passo non sara' appannaggio del terzo millennio saperlo.


quoto. ho conosciuto qualche genitore che comunque correlava erroneamente le due cose, cioè vaccino e autismo, con date di vaccinazioni alla mano.
nel caso di mia sorella la data dei vaccini non è stata mai presa nemmeno in considerazione. comunque la prima diagnosi manco era di autismo, quindi capirai.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono medico, sono psichiatra, sono neuropsichiatra infantile e ricercatrice di neuroscienze. Ho due figli autistici di diversa espressione di gravita' e sull' argomento mi sino fatta un c..o cosi. E' una sbalorditiva cazzata, come lo era nell' otyocento credere che i malati di pellagra fossero folli, che la sindrome di Down dipendesse da stress fisici della madre durante gli ultimi mesi di gravidanza. Il cosuddetto autismo esiste da molto prima dei vaccini. Non capisco come si possano dimenticare le falcidie atroci di esseri umani per polio, difterite,e quant'altro. Le basi scientifiche dellacredenza, poco piu' che una superstizione, sono confuse, approssimative e indimostrabili. Queste cose sono atroci, perche' rappresentano un arrendersi di fronte alla complessita' e alla difficolta' degli studi. Sono un affronto nei confronti dei genitori che hanno trivato un colpevole (ah, non dimentichiamo che pochi decenni fa la colpa era loro, secondo illustri teorie insegnate nelle scuole e che gli studenti ripetevano per gli esami).Sono un affronto per chi studia con umilta' sulle poche nozioni certe che si hanno. E un grande business per altro.  Si sono scovate e proclamate (e stracciate le vesti ogni volta) teorie come la madre frigorifero, poi il glutine, poi il lattosio, poi le amalgame dentarie della madre, poi il progresso...un arrendersi davanti alla difficolta', di ftonte alla fatica di essere cosi' lontani dal sapere. Ma di questo passo non sara' appannaggio del terzo millennio saperlo.


Ti sei domandata come sia possibile che due su due?


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Questa è una spiegazione molto plausibile. Credo comunque si acvusi uno specifico vaccino, facoltativo, che come dice Clementine, in altri paesi non si fa. Magari poi si scopre che era veramente una possibile causa  (non credo l'unica). È vero che poi da questo allarmismo le "masse" isteriche magari rinnegano il concetto di vaccinarsi in se, mandando in vacca conquiste umane importanti.


I miei di vaccini facoltativi non ne hanno fatti, a parte quello per l' influenza quando ormai sono due bellissimissimi autistici di altezza e peso considerevoli. E per il primo il vaccino antiinfluenzale e' stato un dono: non ha mai imparato a soffiarsi il naso, prova a pensare cinque giorni col naso 
ieno dolorante e non poterselo soffiare, con complicazioni che rendevano ogni inverno un inferno, trascinando sequele sinusitiche e  otitiche fino a  maggio. Adesso almeno rispetto a questo gli sono risparmiate molte sofferenze.


----------



## Divì (26 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sei domandata come sia possibile che due su due?


Se l'autismo e' una variante biologica, e' genetico .....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono medico, sono psichiatra, sono neuropsichiatra infantile e ricercatrice di neuroscienze. Ho due figli autistici di diversa espressione di gravita' e sull' argomento mi sino fatta un c..o cosi. E' una sbalorditiva cazzata, come lo era nell' otyocento credere che i malati di pellagra fossero folli, che la sindrome di Down dipendesse da stress fisici della madre durante gli ultimi mesi di gravidanza. Il cosuddetto autismo esiste da molto prima dei vaccini. Non capisco come si possano dimenticare le falcidie atroci di esseri umani per polio, difterite,e quant'altro. Le basi scientifiche dellacredenza, poco piu' che una superstizione, sono confuse, approssimative e indimostrabili. Queste cose sono atroci, perche' rappresentano un arrendersi di fronte alla complessita' e alla difficolta' degli studi. Sono un affronto nei confronti dei genitori che hanno trivato un colpevole (ah, non dimentichiamo che pochi decenni fa la colpa era loro, secondo illustri teorie insegnate nelle scuole e che gli studenti ripetevano per gli esami).Sono un affronto per chi studia con umilta' sulle poche nozioni certe che si hanno. E un grande business per altro.  Si sono scovate e proclamate (e stracciate le vesti ogni volta) teorie come la madre frigorifero, poi il glutine, poi il lattosio, poi le amalgame dentarie della madre, poi il progresso...un arrendersi davanti alla difficolta', di ftonte alla fatica di essere cosi' lontani dal sapere. Ma di questo passo non sara' appannaggio del terzo millennio saperlo.


Quoto, peraltro l'autismo non è nemmeno facilmente diagnosticabile atteso i diversi gradi di gravità e le eventuali comorbilita'con altre patologie.  Sostanzialmente la società non è  conformata ad oggi per affrontare una patologia così sconosciuta ai più. l'ignoranza di fatto regna sovrana, purtroppo


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sei domandata come sia possibile che due su due?


Io e il padre abbiamo fatto il mescolone!


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sei domandata come sia possibile che due su due?


Hai dei sospesi con Innominata o questa è puro omaggio? Per sapere, eh.


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io e il padre abbiamo fatto il mescolone!


La verita' va cercata qui, ma siamo indietro, e se stiamo dieyro ai vaccini e alle amalgame torneremo ai tempi dei figli delle fate e daremo la caccia alle fate per farle fuori.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io e il padre abbiamo fatto il mescolone!





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Hai dei sospesi con Innominata o questa è puro omaggio? Per sapere, eh.


Non stavo ironizzando o cosa. Sono assolutamente serio.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non stavo ironizzando o cosa. Sono assolutamente serio.


Ok, frainteso allora.


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Hai dei sospesi con Innominata o questa è puro omaggio? Per sapere, eh.


Ma guarda che ha ragione! I vaccini mi fanno incazzare , non quello che, anche  se in maniera joeyblowesca si avvicina a una verita' abbastanza perseguibile!


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ha ragione! I vaccini mi fanno incazzare , non quello che, anche  se in maniera joeyblowesca si avvicina a una verita' abbastanza perseguibile!


Ok, ho cannato. Riflesso da rottweiler, voglioti bene.


----------



## Divì (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> La verita' va cercata qui, ma siamo indietro, e se stiamo dieyro ai vaccini e alle amalgame torneremo ai tempi dei figli delle fate e daremo la caccia alle fate per farle fuori.


Sono completamente d'accordo. Cosa che non toglie lo spessore di alcune critiche all'attuale modello vaccinale.


----------



## drusilla (26 Novembre 2014)

Ma una malattia o sindrome così complessa non potrebbe avere più  cause scatenanti?  Il cancro per esempio ha cause genetiche ma anche ambientali. O l'alzheimer dove si naviga ancora in alto mare ma non si esclude niente. Non so, chiedo.


----------



## Dalida (26 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> *Ma una malattia o sindrome così complessa non potrebbe avere più  cause scatenanti?*  Il cancro per esempio ha cause genetiche ma anche ambientali. O l'alzheimer dove si naviga ancora in alto mare ma non si esclude niente. Non so, chiedo.


di preciso non si sa niente. 
la predisposizione genetica chiaramente è la più plausibile.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma una malattia o sindrome così complessa non potrebbe avere più  cause scatenanti?  Il cancro per esempio ha cause genetiche ma anche ambientali. O l'alzheimer dove si naviga ancora in alto mare ma non si esclude niente. Non so, chiedo.


In effetti c'è chi sostiene che vi possano essere anche più cause scatenanti correlate, in realtà credo che sia come già detto una patologia pressoché sconosciuta e quindi di difficilissima gestione


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

Qui il fattore ambientale incide nella misura in cui un ambiente favorevole puo' rendere il decorso piu' favorevole. Anche un' infezione virake puo'peggiorare le modalita' di manifestazione e perfino di esordio, ma non funge nel determinare il disturbo.La complessita' wui sta nella complessita' genetica. L'ambiente amplifica o contiene.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il discorso e' diverso. Qui si dice che la causa  dell autismo( che esiste dalla notte dei tempi e fa parte di unavariante biologica) siano i vaccini. Aboliamo i vaccini, facciamo morire un po' di gente di crup, e vediamo  come abbiamo pero' sconfitto l autismo. Abbiamo bisogno di un imputato, di un colpevole, non di una causa scientificamente e inequivocabilmente provata con la fatica di tanta gente che studia e non si arrende. Areniamoci sui vaccini, si'. Sui farmaci poi, anche li' e' la stessa cosa: non bisogna mai approssimare, mai affrettarsi, mai fermarsi. Pensa all'uso degli antibiotici. E' scandaloso. Milioni di scatole per raffreddori e influenza, milioni di scatole di antiacidi inibitori di pompa per un po' di bruciori di stomaco (o  magari perche' si prende l'antibiotico!). Paradossalmente, per i farmaci psichiatrici c'e' moltta meno approssimazione e disinvoltura nel decidere.


mi chiedevo dove fossi finita


----------



## drusilla (26 Novembre 2014)

Allora se è così e chi lo studia lo sa, la follia sta nella sentenza del Tribunale. I mezzi di informazione non c'entrano, per una volta.


----------



## Innominata (26 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi chiedevo dove fossi finita


Gatti randagi in quantita', dentro e fuori casa...


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Allora se è così e chi lo studia lo sa, la follia sta nella sentenza del Tribunale.


Esatto. Un Tribunale, non un giornale.


----------



## drusilla (26 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esatto. Un Tribunale, non un giornale.


Ma si sarà consultato con esperti. Il che vuol dire che nel mondo accademico si fanno la guerra tra di loro.


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma si sarà consultato con esperti. Il che vuol dire che nel mondo accademico si fanno la guerra tra di loro.


Sì, ma una cosa è il mondo accademico (in cui è puro Vietnam, come dici), un'altra un apparato statale, apparato preposto peraltro alla tutela legale del cittadino. E se la legge diventa superstizione...

 :facepalm:


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi avrà letto sui maggiori quotidiani della sentenza del Tribunale di Milano, che assegnava un vitalizio - a titolo di risarcimento - a un bimbo affetto da autismo i cui genitori avevano intentato causa, se ho capito bene, al Ministero della Salute itself: si sosteneva, in accordo con una convinzione piuttosto diffusa, che la causa della condizione del piccolo fosse da imputare alla solita somministrazione del vaccino esavalente.
> 
> Il primo grado di giudizio ha portato ad una sentenza di per sè decisamente eclatante, ma molti giornalisti hanno amplificato volutamente anche la falsa notizia della resa del Ministero di fronte alla possibilità di appellarsi (qui la smentita: http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/ne...=italiano&menu=notizie&p=dalministero&id=1845 ).
> 
> ...


non mi ha mai sfiorato il dubbio di non vaccinare mia figlia, anzi ringrazio la possibilità che ho avuto e che lei avrà con i suoi


----------



## Zod (26 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, ma una cosa è il mondo accademico (in cui è puro Vietnam, come dici), un'altra un apparato statale, apparato preposto peraltro alla tutela legale del cittadino. E se la legge diventa superstizione...
> 
> :facepalm:


Durante il servizio civile ho lavorato in una struttura diurna per disabili gravi e su 7 ospiti 3 avevano acquisito delle patologie a seguito di shock anafilattico post vaccinazione. E non è una cosa strana, considerando che la dose di vaccino è stata aggiustata negli anni fino a divenire inoffensiva nella maggior parte dei casi. E non dimentichiamo che basta la puntura di un ape per morire di shock anafilattico. Mia figlia ha fatto il vaccino, ma è stata una scelta fatta e vissuta in modo assolutamente non spensierato.


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2014)

Qualcuno di voi conosce relazioni tra vaccini e allergie infantili?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Qui il fattore ambientale incide nella misura in cui un ambiente favorevole puo' rendere il decorso piu' favorevole. Anche un' infezione virake puo'peggiorare le modalita' di manifestazione e perfino di esordio, ma non funge nel determinare il disturbo.La complessita' wui sta nella complessita' genetica. L'ambiente amplifica o contiene.


Anch'io ho conosciuto due famiglie con due figli entrambi autistici.
Due o tre o 10 famiglie non sono uno studio però fanno sorgere un dubbio che può essere un'ipotesi.
Ti ringrazio tantissimo dei tuoi interventi.


----------



## Divì (26 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi conosce relazioni tra vaccini e allergie infantili?


Non ho conoscenze specifiche, ma direi che poiche' il vaccino agisce sul sistema immunitario e le allergie sono malfunzionamenti del sistema immunitario, possono essere in correlazione.

Senz'altropiu' dell'autismo.

Parimenti le patologie autoimmuni, secondo me.


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ho conoscenze specifiche, ma direi che poiche' il vaccino agisce sul sistema immunitario e le allergie sono malfunzionamenti del sistema immunitario, possono essere in correlazione.
> 
> Senz'altropiu' dell'autismo.
> 
> Parimenti le patologie autoimmuni, secondo me.


Lo sospetto anch' io. Ti ringrazio. 
Ciao


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ho conoscenze specifiche, ma direi che poiche' il vaccino agisce sul sistema immunitario e le allergie sono malfunzionamenti del sistema immunitario, possono essere in correlazione.
> 
> Senz'altropiu' dell'autismo.
> 
> Parimenti le patologie autoimmuni, secondo me.


Lo stesso, a ragione maggiore, dicasi per le infezioni naturali dai virus che i vaccini vanno a rappresentare in forma attenuata.  Una remota ipotesi del movimento autoimmunitario che sta alla base della sclerosi multipla assegnerebbe una responsabilità al virus del morbillo, non al vaccino del morbillo.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lo stesso, a ragione maggiore, dicasi per le infezioni naturali dai virus che i vaccini vanno a rappresentare in forma attenuata.  Una remota ipotesi del movimento autoimmunitario che sta alla base della sclerosi multipla assegnerebbe una responsabilità al virus del morbillo, non al vaccino del morbillo.


In questo modo (se ho capito bene) il vaccino eviterebbe il morbillo e ridurrebbe dunque anche il rischio di sclerosi?
Ci sono dati statistici che portano ad affermarlo?
Ti ringrazio comunque per le preziose info.


----------



## Divì (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lo stesso, a ragione maggiore, dicasi per le infezioni naturali dai virus che i vaccini vanno a rappresentare in forma attenuata.  Una remota ipotesi del movimento autoimmunitario che sta alla base della sclerosi multipla assegnerebbe una responsabilità al virus del morbillo, non al vaccino del morbillo.


Il medico sei tu, non io 

Mia sorella pero' ha sviluppato una vasculite autoimmune a seguito della somministrazione del vaccino contro l'epatite b, oltre ad una serie di allergie a sorpresa. A seguito nel senso di successione temporale. E mia suocera una miosite autoimmune dopo il vaccino antinfluenzale.

Secondo me dipende anche dal sistema immunitario, che magari da dormiente diventa iperattivo e direi confuso entrando in contatto con virus o vaccini...

Sulla sclerosi multipla non mi pronuncio. Le ipotesi sono tante, anche i campi elettromagnetici ....


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> In questo modo (se ho capito bene) il vaccino eviterebbe il morbillo e ridurrebbe dunque anche il rischio di sclerosi?
> Ci sono dati statistici che portano ad affermarlo?
> Ti ringrazio comunque per le preziose info.


No. Il vaccino produce una forma inapparente di infezione attraverso l'inoculazione di virus (quegli stessi che provocano le infezioni da comune contagio) che nel caso del vaccino sono virus inattivi, attenuati, morti, o "pezzi" di virus, quel che basta per farti fare gli anticorpi ma senza arrivare a darti i sintomi . Così se arriva il virus, hai già gli anticorpi pronti. Ma da qui a dire che un vaccino antimorbillo protegga dalla sclerosi multipla ce ne corre. Al contrario, il tuo organismo può reagire con movimento autoimmunitario sia al vaccino che al virus vivo e vegeto. Ovviamente un virus vivo e vegeto ha più virulenza, appunto. Ma il quid e' l'organismo, non il vaccino in se' o il virus in se'. 
Mo' fatemi riparlare di traditori e traditi, che ne so e se ne sa anche meno


----------



## Divì (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> No. Il vaccino produce una forma inapparente di infezione attraverso l'inoculazione di virus (quegli stessi che provocano le infezioni da comune contagio) che nel caso del vaccino sono virus inattivi, attenuati, morti, o "pezzi" di virus, quel che basta per farti fare gli anticorpi ma senza arrivare a darti i sintomi . Così se arriva il virus, hai già gli anticorpi pronti. Ma da qui a dire che un vaccino antimorbillo protegga dalla sclerosi multipla ce ne corre. Al contrario, il tuo organismo può reagire con movimento autoimmunitario sia al vaccino che al virus vivo e vegeto. Ovviamente un virus vivo e vegeto ha più virulenza, appunto. Ma il quid e' l'organismo, non il vaccino in se' o il virus in se'.
> Mo' fatemi riparlare di traditori e traditi, che ne so e se ne sa anche meno


Grazie! E' quello che ho pensato e che ha pensato anche mia sorella che visto cosa le e' capitato non ha fatto vaccinare la figlia che le "assomiglia" da un punto di vista immunitario, almeno per i vaccini facoltativi.

E via! A parlar di corna!


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Il medico sei tu, non io
> 
> Mia sorella pero' ha sviluppato una vasculite autoimmune a seguito della somministrazione del vaccino contro l'epatite b, oltre ad una serie di allergie a sorpresa. A seguito nel senso di successione temporale. E mia suocera una miosite autoimmune dopo il vaccino antinfluenzale.
> 
> ...


Questo può' senz'altro succedere.
Sono le stesse cose che inducono i virus. O altre noxae. Io ho avuto una neuropatia dopo l influenza. E un eritema lupoide dopo tachipirina. Insomma è' la "focalizzazione" sui vaccini che è' un errore...se un organismo ha un certo assetto predisponente, aspetta quel qualsiasi diverso insulto per manifestare ciò che è' più "personale" nel senso della patologia...


----------



## Palladiano (27 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì però i pediatri li consigliano tutti, anche quelli facoltativi che non sono affatto necessari
> 
> mi hanno fregata con il primo figlio
> 
> con la seconda ho detto "no grazie" e mi hanno fatta sentire una criminale


È successo lo stesso anche per me. Quando col secondo abbiamo esitato ci hanno fatto sentire degli scriteriati


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> alcuni vaccini fanno un sacco di danni e non sono affatto necessari e c'è dietro un business pazzesco con le case farmaceutiche


Ho due bimbi piccolissimi e sulla preoccupazione per il vaccino non ci abbiamo dormito notti per mesi. Di fondo il problema è questo: non esiste più la verità intesa come dato oggettivo (interessante il discorso di Drusilla), il sensazionalismo è ben retribuito, la mitomania in internet trova sfogo e la disperazione di un genitore cerca giustamente risposte e colpevoli.

Brancolando nel buio e parlandone con una decina di medici in 3/4 regioni diverse io e mia moglie (entrambi consapevolmente paranoici) ci siamo convinti che il vaccino possa costituire un grosso problema se il bimbo in quel momento non è in perfetta salute o se ha delle patologie latenti. In quest'ultimo caso possiamo solo sperare che Dio ce la mandi buona, invece per quanto riguarda la perfetta salute 1) le vaccinazioni dei nostri bimbi sono sempre precedute da una visita da due diversi pediatri il giorno precedente 2) l'abbiamo interpretata in modo estensivo: valutiamo la perfetta salute nei 15 giorni prima del vaccino. Infatti ogni vaccinazione è sempre stata rinviata tipo 4/5 volte, anche a costo di reprimende e sfanculamenti con le addette dell'ufficio vaccinazioni.

Ci siamo anche convinti del fatto che i rischi del non vaccinare un bambino siano esponenzialmente maggiori rispetto ai rischi da vaccino.


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ho due bimbi piccolissimi e sulla preoccupazione per il vaccino non ci abbiamo dormito notti per mesi. Di fondo il problema è questo: non esiste più la verità intesa come dato oggettivo (interessante il discorso di Drusilla), il sensazionalismo è ben retribuito, la mitomania in internet trova sfogo e la disperazione di un genitore cerca giustamente risposte e colpevoli.
> 
> Brancolando nel buio e parlandone con una decina di medici in 3/4 regioni diverse io e mia moglie (entrambi consapevolmente paranoici) ci siamo convinti che il vaccino possa costituire un grosso problema se il bimbo in quel momento non è in perfetta salute o se ha delle patologie latenti. In quest'ultimo caso possiamo solo sperare che Dio ce la mandi buona, invece per quanto riguarda la perfetta salute 1) le vaccinazioni dei nostri bimbi sono sempre precedute da una visita da due diversi pediatri il giorno precedente 2) l'abbiamo interpretata in modo estensivo: valutiamo la perfetta salute nei 15 giorni prima del vaccino. Infatti ogni vaccinazione è sempre stata rinviata tipo 4/5 volte, anche a costo di reprimende e sfanculamenti con le addette dell'ufficio vaccinazioni.
> 
> Ci siamo anche convinti del fatto che i rischi del non vaccinare un bambino siano esponenzialmente maggiori rispetto ai rischi da vaccino.



Più o meno è quello che ho fatto io con il mio bimbo.

Perchè inutile negarlo, qualche domanda te la fai.


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2014)

VMa insomma, ancora alla fine degli anni 60 due milioni di morti per vaiolo. Credo che abbia fatto mezzo miliardo di morti, e ora credo (credo) zero. E la polio? Quanti ne vedete ancora in giro? Vorrà pur dire qualcosa. La fifa bestia ce l ho pure io, ma c'è l' ho anche quando devo prendere un antibiotico. Sai quante volte in passato sono stata in ambasce per non aver voluto fare l'anatossina antitetanica? Ci sono cose molto concrete, tipo la possibilità di beccarti epatiti e altre malattie infettive strane per i substrati umani da cui vengono preparati. Ma vivaddio, questa è' roba concreta. Come è' concreta, per quanto remota, la possibilità che ti venga un'anafilassi, che ovviamente ti può venire anche dalla puntura di una vespa o dal mangiare i gamberi. Dico che demonizzare i vaccini, che statisticamente hanno impedito milioni di morti, perché fanno venire l autismo appartiene a quello che si fa quando è' troppo difficile ancora la verità : si trova un colpevole roboante e così si blocca la ricerca. Mi ricordo che una mia collega si specializzo' con una tesi sullo sguardo della madre. Che faceva venire la schizofrenia. Il prof. Diceva che la biologia era una povera cosa arida e ridotta. Per anni andò avanti questa teoria, con buona pace delle madri schizofrenogene e e figuratevi con quali enormi vantaggi terapeutici per i figli.
Non so, io quando vedo una sinapsi, anche solo su Google Immagini,  resto senza fiato.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> VMa insomma, ancora alla fine degli anni 60 due milioni di morti per vaiolo. Credo che abbia fatto mezzo miliardo di morti, e ora credo (credo) zero. E la polio? Quanti ne vedete ancora in giro? Vorrà pur dire qualcosa. La fifa bestia ce l ho pure io, ma c'è l' ho anche quando devo prendere un antibiotico. Sai quante volte in passato sono stata in ambasce per non aver voluto fare l'anatossina antitetanica? Ci sono cose molto concrete, tipo la possibilità di beccarti epatiti e altre malattie infettive strane per i substrati umani da cui vengono preparati. Ma vivaddio, questa è' roba concreta. Come è' concreta, per quanto remota, la possibilità che ti venga un'anafilassi, che ovviamente ti può venire anche dalla puntura di una vespa o dal mangiare i gamberi. Dico che demonizzare i vaccini, che statisticamente hanno impedito milioni di morti, perché fanno venire l autismo appartiene a quello che si fa quando è' troppo difficile ancora la verità : si trova un colpevole roboante e così si blocca la ricerca. Mi ricordo che una mia collega si specializzo' con una tesi sullo sguardo della madre. Che faceva venire la schizofrenia. Il prof. Diceva che la biologia era una povera cosa arida e ridotta. Per anni andò avanti questa teoria, con buona pace delle madri schizofrenogene e e figuratevi con quali enormi vantaggi terapeutici per i figli.
> Non so, io quando vedo una sinapsi, anche solo su Google Immagini,  resto senza fiato.


Ecco sulle epatiti B e C, Il servizio sanitario qualche concreta responsabilità sul contagio ce l'ha


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi avrà letto sui maggiori quotidiani della sentenza del Tribunale di Milano, che assegnava un vitalizio - a titolo di risarcimento - a un bimbo affetto da autismo i cui genitori avevano intentato causa, se ho capito bene, al Ministero della Salute itself: si sosteneva, in accordo con una convinzione piuttosto diffusa, che la causa della condizione del piccolo fosse da imputare alla solita somministrazione del vaccino esavalente.
> 
> Il primo grado di giudizio ha portato ad una sentenza di per sè decisamente eclatante, ma molti giornalisti hanno amplificato volutamente anche la falsa notizia della resa del Ministero di fronte alla possibilità di appellarsi (qui la smentita: http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/ne...=italiano&menu=notizie&p=dalministero&id=1845 ).
> 
> ...


Argomento molto complesso. 
Un fatto è certo. Le vaccinazioni pediatriche di massa (indiscriminate) non hanno nessun razionale. Soprattutto quando si cominciano ad effettuare su bimbi di poco più di 2 mesi, con un sistema immunitario non ancora sviluppato e con calendari vaccinali così fitti.
La correlazione tra vaccini e autismo non è dimostrata, ma in realtà non esistono ancora sufficienti elementi per escluderla categoricamente. Il Ministero in questo senso è molto furbo: non ci sono elementi che dimostrino questa correlazione e quindi ti invito a vaccinare tuo figlio in tutta tranquillità. Per correttezza di informazione, dovrebbe anche dirti che non ci sono al momento sufficienti elementi per escluderla in via definitiva questa correlazione. Il dibattito è sempre aperto. Il grande e vero "bug" in questo caso è che NON SI VUOLE INDAGARE PIU' A FONDO, perché ci sono enormi interessi economici. 
Tu lo sai che le SID (morti in culla dei bambini) hanno un incidenza di circa il 70% nei 10 giorni successivi a una vaccinazione? Perché queste cose non ce le dicono? E qui si parla di morti..Non è stata dimostrata nessuna correlazione ti dicono...ma mi fai vedere dei dati (e non dei pareri) che la escludono in via definitiva questa correlazione?
Per chi è interessto consiglio di cercare sul youtube :" Gava, vaccini, conferenza". Se avete la pazienza di vedervela tutta scoprirete delle cose allucinanti che non ci vengono dette.

Buscopann


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2014)

Boh, noi non ci siamo posti troppi problemi, se non le faceva tutte, al nido non lo prendevano...quindi...
Credo ne abbiamo evitata solo una facoltativa, ma non mi ricordo quale, perche' il pediatra ha detto che era inutile (varicella, forse??)


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> V*Ma insomma, ancora alla fine degli anni 60 due milioni di morti per vaiolo. Credo che abbia fatto mezzo miliardo di morti, e ora credo (credo) zero. E la polio? Quanti ne vedete ancora in giro? Vorrà pur dire qualcosa. La fifa bestia ce l ho pure io, ma c'è l' ho anche quando devo prendere un antibiotico. Sai quante volte in passato sono stata in ambasce per non aver voluto fare l'anatossina antitetanica? Ci sono cose molto concrete, tipo la possibilità di beccarti epatiti e altre malattie infettive strane per i substrati umani da cui vengono preparati. Ma vivaddio, questa è' roba concreta. Come è' concreta, per quanto remota, la possibilità che ti venga un'anafilassi, che ovviamente ti può venire anche dalla puntura di una vespa o dal mangiare i gamberi. Dico che demonizzare i vaccini, che statisticamente hanno impedito milioni di morti, perché fanno venire l autismo appartiene a quello che si fa quando è' troppo difficile ancora la verità : si trova un colpevole roboante e così si blocca la ricerca*. Mi ricordo che una mia collega si specializzo' con una tesi sullo sguardo della madre. Che faceva venire la schizofrenia. Il prof. Diceva che la biologia era una povera cosa arida e ridotta. Per anni andò avanti questa teoria, con buona pace delle madri schizofrenogene e e figuratevi con quali enormi vantaggi terapeutici per i figli.
> Non so, io quando vedo una sinapsi, anche solo su Google Immagini,  resto senza fiato.


a fronte di rischi i risutati sono enormi, a me pare veramente indiscutibile


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a fronte di rischi i risutati sono enormi, a me pare veramente indiscutibile



ma infatti mi pare che abbiano tolto da tempo alcune vaccinazioni proprio perchè le malattie tipo il vaiolo sono state quasi debellate


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti mi pare che abbiano tolto da tempo alcune vaccinazioni proprio perchè le malattie tipo il vaiolo sono state quasi debellate


Anche il fatto che sia stato il vaccino a debellare il vaiolo è una mezza leggenda che ci raccontano. È il miglioramento delle condizioni igienico-sanitarie ad aver decretato la fine della malattia.  Lo dimostra il fatto che in Paesi dove queste non erano migliorate, sono addirittura esplose epidemie di vaiolo dopo le campagne vaccinali di massa (es. India).

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a fronte di rischi i risutati sono enormi, a me pare veramente indiscutibile





free ha detto:


> ma infatti mi pare che abbiano tolto da tempo alcune vaccinazioni proprio perchè le malattie tipo il vaiolo sono state quasi debellate


Credo nessuno discuta i risultati e probabilmente senza i vaccini avremmo i monatti per strada.
Si discutono gli ipotetici effetti collaterali: chi ha un bambino con gravi patologie e le associa (a torto o a ragione) alla vaccinazione, comprensibilmente credo se ne fotta del bene dell'umanità e sia lacerato per il proprio figlio.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Credo nessuno discuta i risultati e probabilmente senza i vaccini avremmo i monatti per strada.
> Si discutono gli ipotetici effetti collaterali: chi ha un bambino con gravi patologie e le associa (a torto o a ragione) alla vaccinazione, comprensibilmente se ne fotte del bene dell'umanità ed è lacerato per il proprio figlio.


Mi pare che la cosa sia davvero difficile da capire a quanto pare..

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Argomento molto complesso.
> Un fatto è certo. Le vaccinazioni pediatriche di massa (indiscriminate) non hanno nessun razionale. Soprattutto quando si cominciano ad effettuare su bimbi di poco più di 2 mesi, con un sistema immunitario non ancora sviluppato e con calendari vaccinali così fitti.
> La correlazione tra vaccini e autismo non è dimostrata, ma in realtà non esistono ancora sufficienti elementi per escluderla categoricamente. Il Ministero in questo senso è molto furbo: non ci sono elementi che dimostrino questa correlazione e quindi ti invito a vaccinare tuo figlio in tutta tranquillità. Per correttezza di informazione, dovrebbe anche dirti che non ci sono al momento sufficienti elementi per escluderla in via definitiva questa correlazione. Il dibattito è sempre aperto. Il grande e vero "bug" in questo caso è che NON SI VUOLE INDAGARE PIU' A FONDO, perché ci sono enormi interessi economici.
> Tu lo sai che* le SID (morti in culla dei bambini) hanno un incidenza di circa il 70% nei 10 giorni successivi a una vaccinazione*? Perché queste cose non ce le dicono? E qui si parla di morti..Non è stata dimostrata nessuna correlazione ti dicono...ma mi fai vedere dei dati (e non dei pareri) che la escludono in via definitiva questa correlazione?
> ...


Immagino che tu abbia riportato un dato sbagliato.

Se 7 bambini su 10 morissero nei 10 giorni successivi alle vaccinazioni, ce ne si accorgerebbe eccome... sui giornali esce in pratica ogni notizia di queste morti bianche, che fanno, appunto, tristemente "notizia".

Ma mettiamo che sia il 7% (valore che a naso mi puzza cmq, ma neppure io ho dati alla mano).
Hanno confrontato questo dato con la mortalità dei bambini della stessa età non vaccinati? Hanno considerato se i genitori di questi bambini fumavano, se seguivano le linee guida per la prevenzione delle morti in culla? Etc etc.
La statistica è molto utile, ma se fatta male, le fai dire un pò quel che ti pare...

Il tuo discorso, Busco, non ha nemmeno una fonte.
"non ha nessuna razionale". Perchè? Chi lo dice? Che dati contesti, che dati porti?
La mancanza di fonti la accetto da Innominata, per via delle sue "credenziali", ma un discorso come questo si fonda sull'acqua che scorre, abbi pazienza.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Credo nessuno discuta i risultati e probabilmente senza i vaccini avremmo i monatti per strada.
> Si discutono gli ipotetici effetti collaterali: chi ha un bambino con gravi patologie e le associa (a torto o a ragione) alla vaccinazione, comprensibilmente credo se ne fotta del bene dell'umanità e sia lacerato per il proprio figlio.


certamente ...
ma in termini generali non puoi che pensare di ridurre sempre di più questi rischi con la ricerca che va potenziata, non messa in crisi con articoli fuorvianti


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> VMa insomma, ancora alla fine degli anni 60 due milioni di morti per vaiolo. Credo che abbia fatto mezzo miliardo di morti, e ora credo (credo) zero. E la polio? Quanti ne vedete ancora in giro? Vorrà pur dire qualcosa. La fifa bestia ce l ho pure io, ma c'è l' ho anche quando devo prendere un antibiotico. Sai quante volte in passato sono stata in ambasce per non aver voluto fare l'anatossina antitetanica? Ci sono cose molto concrete, tipo la possibilità di beccarti epatiti e altre malattie infettive strane per i substrati umani da cui vengono preparati. Ma vivaddio, questa è' roba concreta. Come è' concreta, per quanto remota, la possibilità che ti venga un'anafilassi, che ovviamente ti può venire anche dalla puntura di una vespa o dal mangiare i gamberi. Dico che demonizzare i vaccini, che statisticamente hanno impedito milioni di morti, perché fanno venire l autismo appartiene a quello che si fa quando è' troppo difficile ancora la verità : si trova un colpevole roboante e così si blocca la ricerca. Mi ricordo che una mia collega si specializzo' con una tesi sullo sguardo della madre. Che faceva venire la schizofrenia. Il prof. Diceva che la biologia era una povera cosa arida e ridotta. Per anni andò avanti questa teoria, con buona pace delle madri schizofrenogene e e figuratevi con quali enormi vantaggi terapeutici per i figli.
> Non so, io quando vedo una sinapsi, anche solo su Google Immagini,  resto senza fiato.


Se la schizofrenia ha base genetica, così come altre patologie neurologiche, è probabile che anche la madre sfugga lo sguardo se ha la stessa patologia.
Però l'idea di Carrie lo sguardo di satana è suggestiva.
Non so quanto ci sia da ridere.


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Credo nessuno discuta i risultati e probabilmente senza i vaccini avremmo i monatti per strada.
> Si discutono gli ipotetici effetti collaterali: *chi ha un bambino con gravi patologie e le associa (a torto o a ragione) alla vaccinazione*, comprensibilmente credo se ne fotta del bene dell'umanità e sia lacerato per il proprio figlio.


quando hai un figlio autistico le provi tutte.
considera che una ventina di anni fa non avresti avuto nemmeno una diagnosi precisa e ti trovi a dover fronteggiare una malattia che ti risulta incomprensibile. di recente ce ne sono tanti che portano avanti questa causa, anche se se ne parla da tanto tempo. alcuni in assoluta buona fede. sicuramente la diffuzione di scienziati del web non ha aiutato.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino che tu abbia riportato un dato sbagliato.
> 
> Se 7 bambini su 10 morissero nei 10 giorni successivi alle vaccinazioni, ce ne si accorgerebbe eccome... sui giornali esce in pratica ogni notizia di queste morti bianche, che fanno, appunto, tristemente "notizia".
> 
> ...


Credo che la statistica dicesse che tra i morti per SID il 70% aveva fatto la vaccinazione.
Ma questo perché avviene in quel periodo.
Il 100% portava il pannolino.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che la statistica dicesse che tra i morti per SID il 70% aveva fatto la vaccinazione.
> Ma questo perché avviene in quel periodo.
> Il 100% portava il pannolino.



Allora la statistica mi deve dire anche quanti bambini si vaccinano su quanti non si vaccinano in generale, negli stessi luoghi in cui sono stati raccolti i dati sulla percentuale di morti bianche.

Capisci bene che se il 30% di bambini NON si vaccina in generale, il fatto che il 70% delle morti bianche sia stata vaccinata segue solo il fatto che le SID pescano a caso nel bacino di bambini (ammetto che mi sta girando lo stomaco a parlare in questo modo asettico di morti di bambini... ma stiamo parlando di una cosa importante....)

Più chiaramente.

Se il 30% di bambini non è vaccinato e il 70% lo è, in generale, non è strano che il 30% di bambini morti siano non vaccinati, e il 70% siano vaccinati.

Il dato sarebbe significativo se, che so, ci fosse un 50% e 50% di bambini vaccinati e non, e le piccole vittime di morte bianca fossero vaccinate al 90%...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ho due bimbi piccolissimi e sulla preoccupazione per il vaccino non ci abbiamo dormito notti per mesi. Di fondo il problema è questo: non esiste più la verità intesa come dato oggettivo (interessante il discorso di Drusilla), il sensazionalismo è ben retribuito, la mitomania in internet trova sfogo e la disperazione di un genitore cerca giustamente risposte e colpevoli.
> 
> Brancolando nel buio e parlandone con una decina di medici in 3/4 regioni diverse io e mia moglie (entrambi consapevolmente paranoici) ci siamo convinti che il vaccino possa costituire un grosso problema se il bimbo in quel momento non è in perfetta salute o se ha delle patologie latenti. In quest'ultimo caso possiamo solo sperare che Dio ce la mandi buona, invece per quanto riguarda la perfetta salute 1) le vaccinazioni dei nostri bimbi sono sempre precedute da una visita da due diversi pediatri il giorno precedente 2) l'abbiamo interpretata in modo estensivo: valutiamo la perfetta salute nei 15 giorni prima del vaccino. Infatti ogni vaccinazione è sempre stata rinviata tipo 4/5 volte, anche a costo di reprimende e sfanculamenti con le addette dell'ufficio vaccinazioni.
> 
> Ci siamo anche convinti del fatto che i rischi del non vaccinare un bambino siano esponenzialmente maggiori rispetto ai rischi da vaccino.



Stesso percorso 
Prossima settimana ho il secondo...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino che tu abbia riportato un dato sbagliato.
> 
> Se 7 bambini su 10 morissero nei 10 giorni successivi alle vaccinazioni, ce ne si accorgerebbe eccome... sui giornali esce in pratica ogni notizia di queste morti bianche, che fanno, appunto, tristemente "notizia".
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che la statistica dicesse che tra i morti per SID il 70% aveva fatto la vaccinazione.
> Ma questo perché avviene in quel periodo.
> Il 100% portava il pannolino.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora la statistica mi deve dire anche quanti bambini si vaccinano su quanti non si vaccinano in generale, negli stessi luoghi in cui sono stati raccolti i dati sulla percentuale di morti bianche.
> 
> Capisci bene che se il 30% di bambini NON si vaccina in generale, il fatto che il 70% delle morti bianche sia stata vaccinata segue solo il fatto che le SID pescano a caso nel bacino di bambini (ammetto che mi sta girando lo stomaco a parlare in questo modo asettico di morti di bambini... ma stiamo parlando di una cosa importante....)
> 
> ...


il 70% delle SID nei 10 giorni dopo il vaccino significa questo:

se in Italia muoiono 100 bambini di SID. 70 di questi muoiono nei giorni immediatamente successivi al vaccino.

Non significa che 7 bambini su 10 che si vaccinano muoiono.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino che tu abbia riportato un dato sbagliato.
> 
> Se 7 bambini su 10 morissero nei 10 giorni successivi alle vaccinazioni, ce ne si accorgerebbe eccome... sui giornali esce in pratica ogni notizia di queste morti bianche, che fanno, appunto, tristemente "notizia".
> 
> ...


Non ha nessun razionale scientifico perché il vaccino è un farmaco e come tale dovrebbe essere utilizzato.
Non puoi fare delle campagne vaccinali di massa su chiunque senza fare anamnesi, visita medica accurata e decidere poi se il soggetto abbia effettivamente bisogno di essere vaccinato, da che età e per quali patologie.
Sarebbe come somministrare antinfiammatori a tutta la popolazione per prevenire il mal di schiena. La popolazione soffrirà certamente meno di mal di schiena, ma aumenteranno a dismisura le patologie da effetti collaterali. Cosa è meglio? Domanda retorica ovviamente.
Sarebbe meglio individuare chi ne ha bisogno e fare uso del medicinale solo in quei soggetti. Ma questo non lo si fa perché ha dei costi elevatissimi. E sopratttto ridurrebbe drasticamente i fatturati delle aziende dei vaccini.
Anche a te invito a vedere su youtube i video (sono una quindicina) dell'intera conferenza del Dottor Gava sulle vaccinazioni pediatriche. Scoprirai cose molto interessanti. Non si tratta di un novello "gomplottista". E' un medico, specializzato in farmacologia e cardiologia.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il 70% delle SID nei 10 giorni dopo il vaccino significa questo:
> 
> se in Italia muoiono 100 bambini di SID. 70 di questi muoiono nei giorni immediatamente successivi al vaccino.
> 
> ...



Ok.

Allora se io volessi trovare un senso a questo dato, mi procurerei:
la distribuzione (un istogramma va benissimo) del numero di morti di SID in funzione dell'età per tutte le vittime, e poi divise per bambini vaccinati e non vaccinati.
E la stessa distribuzione in funzione della distanza dalla vaccinazione.

Senza dimenticare, appunto, le percentuali di cui parlavo prima. Quanti bambini, nelle zone in cui è stato calcolato quel dato e in quei tempi, erano vaccinati, e quanti no? E le percentuali tra le vittime di SID?

Con questi dati alla mano, potrei tirare fuori un senso a quel dato. Altrimenti, rimane un dato senza significato.

Ancora... non è che, per consolare il bimbo del vaccino, proprio in quei giorni i genitori tenevano il bambino a dormire nel lettone?

Il mio punto in tutto questo è che certi dati, apparentemente cristallini, in realtà non dicono proprio nulla.

Metti che sia vaccinato il 99% di bambini. E che il 30% delle morti di SID sia invece non vaccinato. Questo suggerirebbe che è aumenta il rischio di SID  quando i bambini NON sono vaccinati, per esempio. NON sto sostenendo questo, NO. Sto solo dicendo che quel dato, messo così, non ha significato.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ho due bimbi piccolissimi e sulla preoccupazione per il vaccino non ci abbiamo dormito notti per mesi. Di fondo il problema è questo: non esiste più la verità intesa come dato oggettivo (interessante il discorso di Drusilla), il sensazionalismo è ben retribuito, la mitomania in internet trova sfogo e la disperazione di un genitore cerca giustamente risposte e colpevoli.
> 
> Brancolando nel buio e parlandone con una decina di medici in 3/4 regioni diverse io e mia moglie (entrambi consapevolmente paranoici) ci siamo convinti che il vaccino possa costituire un grosso problema se il bimbo in quel momento non è in perfetta salute o se ha delle patologie latenti. In quest'ultimo caso possiamo solo sperare che Dio ce la mandi buona, invece per quanto riguarda la perfetta salute 1) le vaccinazioni dei nostri bimbi sono sempre precedute da una visita da due diversi pediatri il giorno precedente 2) l'abbiamo interpretata in modo estensivo: valutiamo la perfetta salute nei 15 giorni prima del vaccino. Infatti ogni vaccinazione è sempre stata rinviata tipo 4/5 volte, anche a costo di reprimende e sfanculamenti con le addette dell'ufficio vaccinazioni.
> 
> Ci siamo anche convinti del fatto che i rischi del non vaccinare un bambino siano esponenzialmente maggiori rispetto ai rischi da vaccino.


Io ho vaccinato il mio solo per l'esavalente e non prima dei 6 mesi di età (io avrei aspettato anche almeno l'anno, ma ho dovuto raggiungere un compromesso con mia moglie).
Attualmente nessun vaccino è obbligatorio. Tutto sono solo raccomandati. Tutto ciò perché il Ministero cerca in questo modo di scaricare le responsabilità su di te nel caso tu voglia vaccinare tuo figlio.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Allora se io volessi trovare un senso a questo dato, mi procurerei:
> la distribuzione (un istogramma va benissimo) del numero di morti di SID in funzione dell'età per tutte le vittime, e poi divise per bambini vaccinati e non vaccinati.
> ...


http://www.informasalus.it/it/articoli/morte-infantile-improvvisa.php

Io non mi invento nulla.

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi avrà letto sui maggiori quotidiani della sentenza del Tribunale di Milano, che assegnava un vitalizio - a titolo di risarcimento - a un bimbo affetto da autismo i cui genitori avevano intentato causa, se ho capito bene, al Ministero della Salute itself: si sosteneva, in accordo con una convinzione piuttosto diffusa, che la causa della condizione del piccolo fosse da imputare alla solita somministrazione del vaccino esavalente.
> 
> Il primo grado di giudizio ha portato ad una sentenza di per sè decisamente eclatante, ma molti giornalisti hanno amplificato volutamente anche la falsa notizia della resa del Ministero di fronte alla possibilità di appellarsi (qui la smentita: http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/ne...=italiano&menu=notizie&p=dalministero&id=1845 ).
> 
> ...


E' innegabile che il giro economico dietro ai vaccini ( e dietro alla sanità in generale ) sia tale da poter tranquillamente giustificare il grosso impatto mediatico che ne deriva. E' altresi logico pensare che, visto gli scarsi scrupoli a cui siamo abituati, ci sia qualcosa di celato al pubblico pagante.

Non sono complottista ma qualche cosa di vero c'è di sicuro.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Novembre 2014)

Da parte di Nausicaa:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Novembre 2014)

OT: Nau, il motivo era il nome del file. 

Ho solo messo dei _ al posto dei .


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Nau, il motivo era il nome del file.
> 
> Ho solo messo dei _ al posto dei .



GRAZIE ora posto il mio post


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> http://www.informasalus.it/it/articoli/morte-infantile-improvvisa.php
> 
> Io non mi invento nulla.
> 
> Buscopann


Guarda il file che mi ha messo gentilmente il TUba.


Ho cominciato a leggere.

La prima frase che mi ha colpito:

"Negli USA, su 70 casi di morte in culla selezionati a caso, si è evidenziato che ben il 66% dei bambini deceduti aveva ricevuto il *vaccino DTP* (antidifterico-antitetanico-antipertossico) poco tempo prima della morte (4)."

Anche qui, manca il riscontro... quali sono le percentuali di bambini vaccinati e non? A seconda, quel dato significa: che la SID non c'entra nulla col vaccino, che il vaccino aumenta la possibilità di SID, o addirittura che il vaccino INIBISCE la possibilità di SID.
Un dato messo così, già mi denota _disonestà intellettuale,_ perchè chi sa di scienza e statistica questo LO SA.

Se io cerco di pubblicare una cosa del genere nel mio campo, mi fanno un culo così, diciamo. E mi dicono che è disonestà intellettuale e hanno ragione.

Sono arrivata subito dopo ai dati sulle percentuali di morti successive al vaccino.

Allora. Sono evidentemente dati cumulativi -basta vedere la somma delle percentuali che aumenta e che non è 100%.

Allora ho fatto un semplice esercizio.

Ho calcolato i valori numerici, facendo 70 (numero di bambini totale) * la percentuale in centesimi.

Nc= [4.55, 9.1, 18.2, 25.9, 42.7, 49, 70]

ho trovato quindi il numero di bambini NON cumulativo, ovvero quelli deceduti nei singoli periodi, sottraendo a ogni numero successivo il suo precedente.

Ns=[4.55, 4.55, 9.1, 7.7, 16.8, 6.3, 21]

(quando cerchi di dimostrare qualcosa, tutti i tuoi procedimenti devono essere chiari e verificabili)

I giorni:

m=[0.5, 1, 3, 7, 15, 21, 30]

Mi sono permessa di aggiungere io, l'ultimo dato. Lo studio NON dice il periodo finale entro il quale erano deceduti il 100% di quel campione di bambini.
Il numero è indubbio, il totale era 70, quindi 21 è il numero di bambini morti DOPO 21 giorni.
Rimane indeterminato il periodo. L'ho messo, arbitrariamente, a 30 giorni, ma ne riparlerò.

Ho fatto un grafico che APPENA RIESCO A CARICARE mostra, in funzione del tempo, il numero di bambini deceduti di SID. CON LE INCERTEZZE ASSOCIATE A CIASCUN VALORE.
Come si fa in ogni studio statistico, nel caso di numeri discreti si utilizza una statistica Poissoniana. Non mettere le incertezze è, parimenti in ogni studio scientifico, disonestà intellettuale.
Io le ho messe. Le incertezze poissoniane sono la radice quadrata del valore stesso.
Rimando a studi di statistica a chi voglia documentarsi su come mai questo è il metodo corretto di valutare le incertezze.

Cmq.

I numeri messi nell'articolo, mostravano il numero di morti che cresceva col tempo, suggerendo che il vaccino poco a poco falcidiava 'sti bambini.

Andando nel dettaglio, il grafico mostra numeri più o meno stabili nel corso del tempo, un picco attorno ai 15 giorni, ma non distante dagli altri valori tanto da suggerire un reale picco di morti proprio dopo 15 giorni.

Cerco di parlare più chiaramente... mi rendo conto che mi sto spiegando malissimo perchè mi sento arrabbiata per la disonestà di certe persone...

Se ho due valori diversi, con le incertezze associate, per dire che questi due dati sono SIGNIFICATIVAMENTE diversi devono essere PIU lontani della somma delle loro incertezze.
In quel caso, si riconosce che i dati sono DIVERSI, ma servirebbe una distanza ancora più grande per dire che sono MOLTO diversi.

Andiamo all'ultimo dato, che ho fatto in rosso.

Non sapendo la data, non posso piazzarlo con confidenza sul grafico. Ma se immagino -non lo so, ma non avendomi il dottor Gava dato tutti i pezzi del puzzle sono autorizzata ad immaginarlo- che metà di quei bambini siano morti a 30 giorni, e l'altra metà 10 giorni dopo, quello che ricavo è che.... NON C'E' NESSUNA CORRELAZIONE TRA LA DATA DI VACCINAZIONE E LA MORTE PER SID DEI BAMBINI VACCINATI.

Se avessi i dati giusti, potrei addirittura calcolarti la probabilità statistica della mia affermazione.


La mia conclusione è che il Dottor Gava usa i numeri a suo piacimento, per avvalorare le sue tesi, fregandosene del reale significato dei dati.

A questo punto, mi sono fermata a leggere, perchè chiaramente il Dottor Gava non ha la mia stima, e lo considero un disonesto.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Io ci passo la vita a trovare che significato hanno i numeri che trovo.

Quindi, queste cose le noto subito. La gente che manipola i risultati per fargli dire ciò che vuole.
Non è difficile, anzi. Però se hai di fronte uno che la statistica la usa, ti sgama in un nanosecondo.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ci passo la vita a trovare che significato hanno i numeri che trovo.
> 
> Quindi, queste cose le noto subito. La gente che manipola i risultati per fargli dire ciò che vuole.
> Non è difficile, anzi. Però se hai di fronte uno che la statistica la usa, ti sgama in un nanosecondo.



Poi magari nel prosieguo diceva tante altre cose interessanti.

Ma visto che non posso mettermi a disaminare ogni singola notizia, visto che già le prime due sono, la prima incompleta e quindi priva di significato, la seconda piazzata in modo che suggerisca una cosa quando sembra che i dati dicano tutt'altro....

Insomma.

Se qualcuno mi paga, mi leggo e verifico punto per punto.

Ma solo se mi pagate.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Poi magari nel prosieguo diceva tante altre cose interessanti.
> 
> Ma visto che non posso mettermi a disaminare ogni singola notizia, visto che già le prime due sono, la prima incompleta e quindi priva di significato, la seconda piazzata in modo che suggerisca una cosa quando sembra che i dati dicano tutt'altro....
> 
> ...



Che poi, anche quel "picco" che potrebbe suggerire che la SID uccide dopo 15 giorni dal vaccino... quanti sono morti a 10 giorni, quanti a 17?

Ma dammi i numeri singoli, allora ti faccio l'istogramma normalizzato e vediamo davvero... perchè ha raggruppato i numeri in quel modo? Se li raggruppava in modo diverso, i numeri venivano diversi...

anzi, cazzo, ora la trovo io la frazione normalizzata per intervallo di tempo.

E che diamine.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che poi, anche quel "picco" che potrebbe suggerire che la SID uccide dopo 15 giorni dal vaccino... quanti sono morti a 10 giorni, quanti a 17?
> 
> Ma dammi i numeri singoli, allora ti faccio l'istogramma normalizzato e vediamo davvero... perchè ha raggruppato i numeri in quel modo? Se li raggruppava in modo diverso, i numeri venivano diversi...
> 
> ...



Ehm... mi sa che invece ora mi metto a lavorare sui _miei _numeri... ehm... sorry..


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

lessi tempo fa un articolo in cui gava parlava di autismo. 
era un articolo ridicolo in cui si parlava dei loro "comapgni di gioco", inquinamento aereo ed elettromagnetico.
boh, se ci si affida a questi che ci aspettiamo?


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

i primi cenni sull'autismo, in letteratura, risalgono alla fine dell'800 e all'inizio del 900.
c'è anche la storia interessante su wakefild o come cazzo si scrive e su come nasce la correlazione vaccini-autismo per chi ha voglia.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda il file che mi ha messo gentilmente il TUba.
> 
> 
> Ho cominciato a leggere.
> ...


Quando ci si ferma a leggere si fa sempre male.
Ti renderai conto che la posizione di Gava non è quella di utilizzare questi numeri per affermare che esista una indiscussa correlazione tra le due cose, ma che il vaccino può semplicemente una delle tante concause che può slatentizzare una patologia per certi versi sconosciuta.Tutto ciò non lo sostiene lui, ma tutta una serie di ricercatori.
Infatti i numeri riportati vanno sommati a quelli di altri studi epidemiologici che vanno un po' nella stessa direzione.

*"Uno studio americano del 1998* (5) che ha analizzato le richieste di indennizzo rimaste discusse dall’entrata azione (1988) del _U. S. National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program _(VICP) al giugno 1996, ha evidenziato 107 decessi precoci (su 786 richieste di indennizzo) da vaccino DTP. In 73 (68%) di questi la relazione causa-effetto con la vaccinazione era preponderante e in 2/3 di questi ultimi (50 su 73) la prima diagnosi autoptica era stata interpretata come SIDS, diagnosi che poi la_ Special Masters of the U. S. Court of Claims_ considerò non giustificata. Da allora ad oggi non sembra che le cose siano cambiate (almeno in Italia) e quindi alcuni esperti di questo settore affermano che circa i 2/3 dei casi diagnosticati aspecificamente come sindrome della morte improvvisa infantile (SIDS) siano in realtà da attribuire ad un danno da vaccini."

"Interessante è anche l’*esperienza giapponese* (4):
- Nel 1975 il governo giapponese ferma la vaccinazione DTP per due mesi e successivamente porta l’età vaccinale a 2 anni: le segnalazioni dei casi di SIDS arrivano quasi ad azzerarsi.
- Nel 1988 numerosi genitori vengono convinti (da una campagna pubblicitaria condotta dai media) a vaccinare i loro figli a partire dal 3° mese di vita e in 4 anni (fino al 1992) la mortalità per SIDS sale dallo 0,07% (dati del 1980) allo 0,33%, con un aumento di ben 4,7 volte.
- Nel 1993, probabilmente a causa delle numerose domande di indennizzo ricevute, il Giappone interrompe la vaccinazione DTP e rende facoltative tutte le vaccinazioni."

3 - Silvers LE, Varriccho FE, Ellenberg SS, Krueger CL, Wise RP, Salive ME. _Pediatric deaths reported after vaccination: The utility of information obtained from parents. American Journal of Preventive Medicine_ 22: 170; 2002.
4 - Scheibner V. _Vaccination: 100 years of orthodox research shows that vaccines represent a medical assault on the immuno system. Australian Print Group_, 1993.

La sua conclusione è semplicemente questa: questi dati non possono essere ignorati, ma la comunità scientifica invece lo fa. Anzi, alcuni lavori si concludono addirittura con l'affermazione "non dovrebbero essere condotti ulteriori studi", una cosa che non si legge mai (ma proprio mai) negli studi clinici, a meno che non ci siano interessi troppo grandi in gioco (questa potrebbe essere l'unica spiegazione).
E' il non indagare l'eventuale sospetto che è scorretto. Non il contrario.
La scienza non può esprimersi per assoluti. Anche perché sono gli assoluti che non la fanno progredire. Se ci sono dei numeri che meriterebbero di essere indagati magiormente, la cosa andrebbe fatta. Invece in questo caso non la si fa e soprattutto si tende a tranquillizzare i genitori. Come se fare un vaccino fosse la stessa cosa di cambiare un pannolino.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> lessi tempo fa un articolo in cui gava parlava di autismo.
> era un articolo ridicolo in cui si parlava dei loro "comapgni di gioco", inquinamento aereo ed elettromagnetico.
> boh, se ci si affida a questi che ci aspettiamo?


L'autismo è più complesso, perché è una patologia di cui non si sa praticamente nulla, se non come diagnosticarla ed eventualmente come aiutare (per quello che si riesce) i soggetti che ne sono colpiti.
Di certo è un'epidemia. Negli USA lo chiamano "l'epidemia silenziosa". Negli ultimi 2o-30 anni le probabilità di un bimbo di sviluppare la malattia sono cresciute esponenzialmente in modo spaventoso. Sono argomenti che probabilmente Innominata conosce molto meglio di me visto che ci ha a che fare quotidianamente. Ma quello che sta accadendo non può essere ignorato. 
E' ovvio che si fanno più diagnosi rispetto al passato, ma è proprio cresciuta esponenzialmente l'incidenza della malattia e i numeri sono in continuo aumento. C'è qualcosa che sta determinando questa situazione e di cui si sa poco o nulla. E' probabilmente un amento di concause, tra le quali non si può escludere a priori proprio nulla. Neppure i vaccini, soprattutto se tiene in considerazione che l'aumento esponenziale è andato di pari passo con l'aumento esponenziale del numero delle vaccinazioni che vengono fatte ai bambini in età sempre più giovane (la prima dose adesso viene fatta a 2 mesi!). Non sto dicendo che i vaccini causano l'autismo, sto solo dicendo che nessuno ha finora dimostrato con certezza che non lo causano. E io, da medico, non posso sottovalutare e prendere alla leggera questo dato di fatto perchéP il Ministero mi dice di star tranquillo.
A 2 mesi si vaccinano a malapena i cuccioli di cane porca miseria. Da veterinario sapevo che bisognava aspettare che il sistema immunitario fosse formato. E' una delle prime cose che ti insegnano per evitare possibili effetti collaterali.
Senza contare poi che per alcune patologie (molto gravi) la correlazione col vaccino è ampiamente dimostrata. Ad esempio con la Sindrome di Guillome-Barré, che determina una paralisi flaccida di tutti e 4 gli arti.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando ci si ferma a leggere si fa sempre male.
> Ti renderai conto che la posizione di Gava non è quella di utilizzare questi numeri per affermare che esista una indiscussa correlazione tra le due cose, ma che il vaccino può semplicemente una delle tante concause che può slatentizzare una patologia per certi versi sconosciuta.Tutto ciò non lo sostiene lui, ma tutta una serie di ricercatori.
> Infatti i numeri riportati vanno sommati a quelli di altri studi epidemiologici che vanno un po' nella stessa direzione.
> 
> ...



Buscopann,

il problema in questo specifico caso, è che io becco già due casi dove il dottor Gava non me la conta giusta, io perdo fiducia in tutto quell'articolo.

Anche nei dati che riporta. Chi me lo dice che un 4% non l'abbia fatto diventare un 40% per avvalorare la sua tesi?

Dovrei andare a questo punto a leggermi i singoli studi, e valutare in ognuno il vero significato dei numeri che riportano. 

Perchè puoi dirmi che il numero di SID è decresciuto dopo l'interruzione del vaccino. Ma che ne so io di che campagne contro la SID hanno fatto contemporaneamente, per esempio? Magari prima tutti i genitori li mettevano a pancia in giù (se ti ricordi, per un periodo era consigliato... sigh...)

Che ne so io che i signori che lui cita non si sono comportati come lui?

Nel mio campo, quando voglio pubblicare un articolo, lo mando a un editore, che lo passa a uno o più referee anonimi, che se lo leggono e spulciano come se ne andasse della loro vita, e poi mi fanno rispondere a tutti i dubbi che gli sono venuti in mente, e il mio articolo non sarà pubblicato se questi referee, che sono dei grandi nel campo del mio articolo, non sono soddisfatti.

E anche così succede che si pubblichino cazzate.

Questo processo è tanto più rigoroso quanto più il giornale a cui lo proponi è "importante". Giornali "minori", che hanno bisogno di articoli per "crescere", tendono ad accettare cazzate con maggiore frequenza.

Occasionalmente, chiacchierando con persone in altri campi, ho avuto l'impressione che in questi altri campi le cose siano anche un filo più confuse.

Opinione personalissima basata su poche chiacchiere eh.

Concludo:

ho capito che tu non spari cavolate che ti passano i tuoi amici al bar, Busco, e che ti informi. Non l'avrei mai pensato comunque.

Ma io non mi fido di questa informazione che mi hai passato, perchè l'autore si è dimostrato disonesto. E così inficia tutto quello che scrive e riporta.


(ora arriva Minerva che chiede allora come sia possibile fidarsi in alcun modo di un traditore  )


Rimango concorde che fino a che non si sono sciolti tutti i dubbi, la ricerca deve continuare.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Buscopann,
> 
> il problema in questo specifico caso, è che io becco già due casi dove il dottor Gava non me la conta giusta, io perdo fiducia in tutto quell'articolo.
> 
> ...


ti faccio i miei complimenti per questi interessanti post,
ma trovo questa frase veramente fuori luogo nei miei confronti perché mai hoscritto una cosa del genere.
perdonate l'ot


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti faccio i miei complimenti per questi interessanti post,
> ma trovo questa frase veramente fuori luogo nei miei confronti perché mai hoscritto una cosa del genere.
> perdonate l'ot



Davvero?
Perdonami, ricordavo male... chiedo scusa.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Buscopann,
> 
> il problema in questo specifico caso, è che io becco già due casi dove il dottor Gava non me la conta giusta, io perdo fiducia in tutto quell'articolo.
> 
> ...


Questo è il punto.
Ed è il riassunto del mio pensiero e anche di quello di Gava, che non ha nessun interesse di tipo economico a non vaccinare i bimbi.
Se ascolti le sue conferenze, lui non è contro l'uso dei vaccini. Ma è contro le vaccinazioni di massa indiscriminate.
Se non si sono sciolti i dubbi, come fai (tu Ministero) a dirmi che posso vaccinare tranquillamente mio figlio che tanto non gli succederà nulla? E' un atteggiamento corretto?! E' un atteggiamento criminale secondo me. Altroché.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Perdonami, ricordavo male... chiedo scusa.


un conto è in amore ma che io dica che chi tradisce non è affidabile in toto non esiste.
se penso che veronesi non sia un uomo fedele mi affiderei senz'altro a lui se avessi  un cancro


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è il punto.
> Ed è il riassunto del mio pensiero e anche di quello di Gava, che non ha nessun interesse di tipo economico a non vaccinare i bimbi.
> Se ascolti le sue conferenze, lui non è contro l'uso dei vaccini. Ma è contro le vaccinazioni di massa indiscriminate.
> Se non si sono sciolti i dubbi, come fai (tu Ministero) a dirmi che posso vaccinare tranquillamente mio figlio che tanto non gli succederà nulla? E' un atteggiamento corretto?! E' un atteggiamento criminale secondo me. Altroché.
> ...



Ma se le persone che hanno dubbi sono il dottor Gava e persone che hanno ascoltato il dottor Gava, sono dubbi che vengono fondati su dati incompleti/proposti in modo truffaldino etc etc.

Ti giuro che sono capace di inventarmi qua su due piedi uno studio che mette il dubbio che la sindrome autistica sia collegata con la sterilizzazione dei biberon.

Chiaramente inventandomi tutti i dati. Ma lo posso fare.
Se avessi accesso a varie statistiche vere fatte sull'argomento poi, potrei rigirartele come voglio, e una persona che non mangi pubblicazioni scientifiche tutti i giorni non si renderà conto che lo sto truffando.

Quindi. Da una parte il dottor Gava e i suoi dubbi fondati su ?
Dall'altra parte un'altra pletora di esperti che dice che NON ci sono correlazioni con il vaccino -basati su studio X Y e Z

Visto che noi sappiamo che E=MC^2 solo fino a che non ci dimostrano che così non è, nel frattempo, che si fa?

Restiamo tutti fermi fino a che arriva l'arcangelo Gabriele?

Che visto che io NON CREDO nell'onestà del dottor Gava -nella sua convinzione, ci credo, nella sua onestà, no- io lo credo capacissimo pure, quando esca un ulteriore studio che dice che NON ci sono correlazioni con i vaccini, di tirare fuori ALTRI dati fasulli o manipolati per dire che NO, dubbi ce ne sono ancora.

E allora?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un conto è in amore ma che io dica che chi tradisce non è affidabile in toto non esiste.
> se penso che veronesi non sia un uomo fedele mi affiderei senz'altro a lui se avessi  un cancro



Chiedo di nuovo scusa, mi ero evidentemente confusa con qualcun altro o altra oppure sono pazza


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiedo di nuovo scusa, mi ero evidentemente confusa con qualcun altro o altra oppure sono pazza


esagerata


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se le persone che hanno dubbi sono il dottor Gava e persone che hanno ascoltato il dottor Gava, sono dubbi che vengono fondati su dati incompleti/proposti in modo truffaldino etc etc.
> 
> Ti giuro che sono capace di inventarmi qua su due piedi uno studio che mette il dubbio che la sindrome autistica sia collegata con la sterilizzazione dei biberon.
> 
> ...


Qui i dubbi ci sono invece. Perché se il Gava fosse l'unico a utilizzare i dati a suo piacimento allora avresti ragione e nessuno lo prenderebbe in considerazione.
Ma se negli Stati Uniti d'America ci sono stati risarcimenti proprio perché il vaccino era indicato come una delle cause del decesso (e il Giudice lo stabiliva dopo la raccolta dei dati anamnestici e anatomo-patologici post-mortem), non stiamo parlando di dati taroccati. Qui ci sono organismi istituzionali che sentenziano su dati inconfutabili.

*"Uno studio americano del 1998* (5) che ha analizzato le richieste di indennizzo rimaste discusse dall’entrata azione (1988) del _U. S. National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program _(VICP) al giugno 1996, ha evidenziato 107 decessi precoci (su 786 richieste di indennizzo) da vaccino DTP. In 73 (68%) di questi la relazione causa-effetto con la vaccinazione era preponderante e in 2/3 di questi ultimi (50 su 73) la prima diagnosi autoptica era stata interpretata come SIDS, diagnosi che poi la_ Special Masters of the U. S. Court of Claims_ considerò non giustificata. Da allora ad oggi non sembra che le cose siano cambiate (almeno in Italia) e quindi alcuni esperti di questo settore affermano che circa i 2/3 dei casi diagnosticati aspecificamente come sindrome della morte improvvisa infantile (SIDS) siano in realtà da attribuire ad un danno da vaccini."

5 - Ridgway et al. _Disputed claims for pertussis vaccine injuries under the National Vaccine Injiury Compensation Program. J Investig Med_ 1998; 46: 168-174.

Si parla di uno studio epidemiologico del 1998. Non del 1923.
Non è Gava che fa parte del U.S. National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program. E non è neppure uno degli autori di questo studio. Cita solo le conclusioni degli autori, che peraltro, in questo caso, non fanno nient'altro che riportare quello che è stato sentenziato.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Per la serie. 
C'è anche questo lavoro recentissimo (2014) di un equipe di italiani.
Lo conclusioni sono queste: non si può dimostrare in via definitiva con questi dati un nesso causale tra vaccinazioni e SIDS, tuttavia non si può escludere che i componenti del vaccini abbiano un ruolo nello scatenare un esito letale in bimbi predisposti a questa patologia.
Sono quindi necessari ulteriori studi ecc.ecc.
Ovviamente immagino che sia fuffa anche questo e che gli autori siano in malafede.

*Sudden infant death following hexavalent vaccination: a neuropathologic study.* Curr Med Chem. 2014 Mar;21(7):941-6.
Matturri L, Del Corno G, Lavezzi AM.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24083600
[h=3] [/h][h=3]_abstract_[/h] _We examined a large number of sudden infant death syndrome victims in  order to point out a possible causal relationship between a previous  hexavalent vaccination and the sudden infant death._
_We selected 110 cases submitted to in-depth histological examination of  the autonomic nervous system and provided with detailed clinical and  environmental information. In 13 cases (11.8%) the death occurred in  temporal association with administration of the hexavalent vaccine (from 1 to 7 days)._
_In none of these victims congenital developmental alterations of the main  nervous structures regulating the vital functions were observed. Only  the hypoplasia of the arcuate nucleus was present in 5 cases. In one  case in particular an acquired hyperacute encephalitis of the tractus  solitarii nucleus was diagnosed in the brainstem._
_*This study does not prove a causal relationship between the hexavalent  vaccination and SIDS.* _*However, we hypothesize that vaccine components  could have a direct role in sparking off a lethal outcome in vulnerable  babies.*
_In conclusion, we sustain the need that deaths occurring in a short space  of time after hexavalent vaccination are appropriately investigated and  submitted to a post-mortem examination particularly of the autonomic  nervous system by an expert pathologist to objectively evaluate the  possible causative role of the vaccine in SIDS._

TRADUZIONE
*astratto *Abbiamo esaminato un gran numero di vittime da  Sindrome da Morte improvvisa del lattante (SIDS), al fine di evidenziare una possibile relazione causale tra una  precedente vaccinazione esavalente e la morte improvvisa del lattante.  Abbiamo selezionato 110 casi sottoposti ad esame istologico approfondito del sistema nervoso autonomo e provveduto alla raccolta di informazioni cliniche e ambientali dettagliate. In 13 casi ( 11,8 % ), la morte è  avvenuta in associazione temporale con la somministrazione del vaccino  esavalente (da 1 a 7 giorni ).
In nessuna di queste vittime sono state osservate alterazioni congenite dello  sviluppo delle principali strutture nervose che regolano le funzioni  vitali . Solo l' ipoplasia del nucleo arcuato era presente in 5 casi .  In un caso in particolare, una encefalite iperacuta acquisita del nucleo del tratto solitarii è stata diagnosticata nel tronco encefalico.
Questo  studio non prova una relazione causale tra la vaccinazione esavalente e  SIDS. Tuttavia, ipotizziamo che i componenti del vaccino potrebbero  avere un ruolo diretto nello scatenare un esito letale nei bambini  vulnerabili.
In  conclusione, noi sosteniamo la necessità che le morti che si verificano in un breve lasso di tempo dopo la vaccinazione esavalente siano  adeguatamente esaminati e sottoposti ad un esame post - mortem in  particolare del sistema nervoso autonomo da parte di un patologo esperto per valutare oggettivamente il possibile ruolo causale del vaccino in  SIDS.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> i primi cenni sull'autismo, in letteratura, risalgono alla fine dell'800 e all'inizio del 900.
> c'è anche la storia interessante su wakefild o come cazzo si scrive e su come nasce la correlazione vaccini-autismo per chi ha voglia.



andrò a leggermelo...
su questa cosa dei vaccini 
mi sto scervellando in questo periodo 
grazie per la curiosità


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda il file che mi ha messo gentilmente il TUba.
> 
> 
> Ho cominciato a leggere.
> ...



tu si capisce benissimo ...:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per la serie.
> C'è anche questo lavoro recentissimo (2014) di un equipe di italiani.
> Lo conclusioni sono queste: non si può dimostrare in via definitiva con questi dati un nesso causale tra vaccinazioni e SIDS, tuttavia non si può escludere che i componenti del vaccini abbiano un ruolo nello scatenare un esito letale in bimbi predisposti a questa patologia.
> Sono quindi necessari ulteriori studi ecc.ecc.
> ...



Busco,

non sono un medico, e non ho nessun interesse, neanche io, per sostenere tesi che non posso sostenere in alcun modo, mancandomi ogni competenza.
Non penso che tu sia in malafede o poco informato.
Penso solo che uno degli autori presso cui ti sei informato manipoli i dati a suo piacere, anche se magari animato dalle migliori intenzioni.

Non posso nè ho intenzione di dire nulla su questi ultimi autori che citi.

Mi va benissimo che si esaminino accuratamente tutti i casi di morte infantile, in ogni modo e in ogni situazione.

Permettimi solo che, se tu citi Gava, io dica che Gava non ha la mia fiducia, e tutto quello che dice io lo prendo con le pinze.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Busco,
> 
> non sono un medico, e non ho nessun interesse, neanche io, per sostenere tesi che non posso sostenere in alcun modo, mancandomi ogni competenza.
> Non penso che tu sia in malafede o poco informato.
> ...


Non è vero che manipola. Li riporta. che poi questi dati possono essere contestabili perché ad un'analisi statistica non sono significativi ci può stare. Ma non è vero che li manipola. tieni conto comunque che tali dati, per essere riportati su certe riviste, vengono ovviamente sottoposti alla revisione di referee che ne valutano la validità statistica. Posso capire che uno studio pubblicato sul bollettino della scuola sia da prendere con le pinze. Se invece viene pubblicato su determinate riviste che hanno un impact factor non trascurabile sono portato a fidarmi dei referee, sebbene la collusione e i conflitti di interessi esistano anche in quell'ambito.
Che si utilizzino i dati a proprio uso e consumo è cosa risaputa. E questo non lo fa solo Gava. Ma anche la maggior parte di chi sostiene che i vaccini siano del tutto innocui.
Io cerco di informarmi ascoltando le due campane. E le mie conclusioni sono che non è stata dimostrata nessuna correlazione tra vaccini, autismo, SIDS ecc. (mentre è stata dimostrata per altre patologie neurologiche, anche gravi). Ma è anche vero che i dati non permettono attualmente neppure di escluderla. Se invece si tende a farlo (come di fatto fa il Ministero della Salute), vuol dire che sei in malafede come una Gava qualsiasi.

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia conclusione è che il Dottor Gava usa i numeri a suo piacimento, per avvalorare le sue tesi, fregandosene del reale significato dei dati.
> 
> .


E' abbastanza usuale in farmacologia gestire i numeri in base al risultato ottenuto. Matematicamente corretti anche se concettualmente assurdi. Prova a leggere Kankropoli. Lo trovi facilmente da scaricare gratuitamente su internet.


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'autismo è più complesso, perché è una patologia di cui non si sa praticamente nulla, se non come diagnosticarla ed eventualmente come aiutare (per quello che si riesce) i soggetti che ne sono colpiti.
> Di certo è un'epidemia. Negli USA lo chiamano "l'epidemia silenziosa". Negli ultimi 2o-30 anni le probabilità di un bimbo di sviluppare la malattia sono cresciute esponenzialmente in modo spaventoso. Sono argomenti che probabilmente Innominata conosce molto meglio di me visto che ci ha a che fare quotidianamente. Ma quello che sta accadendo non può essere ignorato.
> E' ovvio che si fanno più diagnosi rispetto al passato, ma è proprio cresciuta esponenzialmente l'incidenza della malattia e i numeri sono in continuo aumento. C'è qualcosa che sta determinando questa situazione e di cui si sa poco o nulla. E' probabilmente un amento di concause, tra le quali non si può escludere a priori proprio nulla. Neppure i vaccini, soprattutto se tiene in considerazione che l'aumento esponenziale è andato di pari passo con l'aumento esponenziale del numero delle vaccinazioni che vengono fatte ai bambini in età sempre più giovane (la prima dose adesso viene fatta a 2 mesi!). Non sto dicendo che i vaccini causano l'autismo, sto solo dicendo che nessuno ha finora dimostrato con certezza che non lo causano. E io, da medico, non posso sottovalutare e prendere alla leggera questo dato di fatto perchéP il Ministero mi dice di star tranquillo.
> A 2 mesi si vaccinano a malapena i cuccioli di cane porca miseria. Da veterinario sapevo che bisognava aspettare che il sistema immunitario fosse formato. E' una delle prime cose che ti insegnano per evitare possibili effetti collaterali.
> ...


sì buscopann, conosco l'autismo, come ho ripetuto più volte in questo thread ho una sorella autistica ormai di una ventina danni, che ha manifestato i primi sintomi appunto vent'anni fa, quando aveva solo un anno e mezzo.
non sono una fonte autorevole come innominata, che essendo neuropsichiatra e ricercatrice e madre di figli autistici è praticamente il non plus ultra e infatti ho adorato i suoi interventi, ma pur non avendo studiato in tal senso ho una certa esperienza personale, anche perché ho avuto modo di conoscere tante famiglie. tra le altre cose, anche il ginecologo mi ha sempre detto che qualora volessi fare figli dovrei prima consultare un genetista.
l'articolo di gava a cui mi riferisco è dell'anno scorso, pubblicato per il fatto quotidiano.
detesto quando si parla dell'autismo in certi termini, sottolineando quanto ci sia da imparare e quanto gli autistici siano speciali. 
è una terminologia che proprio non vorrei mai ascoltare da un medico, perché è una banalità consolatoria, peraltro molto falsa. 
inoltre parlava molto di bambini, come se gli autistici adulti non esistano, e ti assicuro che non c'è proprio niente di speciale e di commovente se non appunto pianti disperati e rassegnati.
ripeto, non sono in grado di contestare questa mole di dati, di solito nascono botta e risposta dove si rimpallano link e io mi perdo.
ho sottolineato, e l'ha fatto anche innominata, che i primi accenni all'autismo sono molto vecchi, risalenti a periodi storici in cui i vaccini non c'erano nemmeno, quindi boh, di che parliamo? la correlazione autismo-vaccini viene da un articolo-truffa del 1998, una truffa conclamata, il medico che la ipotizzò è stato pure radiato dall'albo a pedate. 
poi non lavoro per il ministero, per il governo, per biopharama, credimi, ho zero interesse a smentire tanto per polemica e non lo faccio nemmeno per principio. ti dico, da no medico, magari si trovasse una causa univoca, ben determinata, circoscrivibile e quindi evitabile.
non c'è. se poi, come diceva inno, si cerca un colpevole, e fidati che capisco perché questa tentazione psicologica sia così diffusa, il discorso è diverso. 
ah, ho conosciuto anche persone che in preda al più totale smarrimento si sono affidate a ciarlatani criminali, con tanto di cause e lunghi processi penali, da qui capisci anche il mio scetticismo dell'altra discussione.


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> andrò a leggermelo...
> su questa cosa dei vaccini
> mi sto scervellando in questo periodo
> grazie per la curiosità


luna, non amo attaccare link su link quindi ti riporto solo la pagina wiki di questo medico, andrew wakefield, dal quale più  meno è partito un po' tutto.
me li ricordo anche i primi anni di diffusione della teoria, dove pareva fosse tutto ormai conclamato o così lo facevo passare. apri questa pagina e da qui troverai molto materiale.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Wakefield


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì buscopann, conosco l'autismo, come ho ripetuto più volte in questo thread ho una sorella autistica ormai di una ventina danni, che ha manifestato i primi sintomi appunto vent'anni fa, quando aveva solo un anno e mezzo.
> non sono una *fonte autorevole come innominata, che essendo neuropsichiatra e ricercatrice e madre di figli autistici è praticamente il non plus ultra *e infatti ho adorato i suoi interventi, ma pur non avendo studiato in tal senso ho una certa esperienza personale, anche perché ho avuto modo di conoscere tante famiglie. tra le altre cose, anche il ginecologo mi ha sempre detto che qualora volessi fare figli dovrei prima consultare un genetista.
> l'articolo di gava a cui mi riferisco è dell'anno scorso, pubblicato per il fatto quotidiano.
> d*etesto quando si parla dell'autismo in certi termini, sottolineando quanto ci sia da imparare e quanto gli autistici siano speciali.
> ...


credo che innominata infatti non si possa confutare su un argomento di cui ha una preparazione professionale ma anche diretta.
immaginavo che dovesse essere fastidioso questo tipo di atteggiamento .però tempo fa non ho potuto fare a meno di parlare con innominata di quel ragazzo che con il padre ha girato il mondo abbracciando tutti e scrivendo cose che sembravano uscire da un cervello intrappolato in un corpo che non gli rispondeva.
la sensazione di energia e forza era incredibile.
capisco che poi per la famiglia c'è tanto altro che puoi capire solo se lo vivi.


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che innominata infatti non si possa confutare su un argomento di cui ha una preparazione professionale ma anche diretta.
> immaginavo che dovesse essere fastidioso questo tipo di atteggiamento .però tempo fa non ho potuto fare a meno di parlare con innominata di quel ragazzo che con il padre ha girato il mondo abbracciando tutti e scrivendo cose che sembravano uscire da un cervello intrappolato in un corpo che non gli rispondeva.
> la sensazione di energia e forza era incredibile.
> capisco che poi per la famiglia c'è tanto altro che puoi capire solo se lo vivi.


quel padre, che io ammiro, si chiama franco antonello e nella sfortuna è stato fortunato poiché il figlio, che si chiama andrea, non manifesta alcuna aggressività, tratto tipico dell'autismo. mia sorella non tollera che si sposti un oggetto di mezzo millimetro o che ci sia una benché minima variazione della sua routine, idem altri autistici che sono nel presidio riabilitativo che frequenta lei, altrimenti diventi aggressiva. io capisco poi che una madre abbia una gamma di sensazioni diverse dalla mia, lo vedo anche su mia madre d'altronde.
se vado da un medico mi aspetto che mi parli con professionalità e realismo, non che edulcori una realtà durissima da qui fino alla fine della vita.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> quel padre, che io ammiro, si chiama franco antonello e nella sfortuna è stato fortunato poiché il figlio, che si chiama andrea, non manifesta alcuna aggressività, tratto tipico dell'autismo. mia sorella non tollera che si sposti un oggetto di mezzo millimetro o che ci sia una benché minima variazione della sua routine, idem altri autistici che sono nel presidio riabilitativo che frequenta lei, altrimenti diventi aggressiva. *io capisco poi che una madre abbia una gamma di sensazioni diverse dalla mia, lo vedo anche su mia madre d'altronde.*
> se vado da un medico mi aspetto che mi parli con professionalità e realismo, non che edulcori una realtà durissima da qui fino alla fine della vita.


quanto è vero.
sui medici hai ragione da vendere


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> quel padre, che io ammiro, si chiama franco antonello e nella sfortuna è stato fortunato poiché il figlio, che si chiama andrea, non manifesta alcuna aggressività, tratto tipico dell'autismo. mia sorella non tollera che si sposti un oggetto di mezzo millimetro o che ci sia una benché minima variazione della sua routine, idem altri autistici che sono nel presidio riabilitativo che frequenta lei, altrimenti diventi aggressiva. io capisco poi che una madre abbia una gamma di sensazioni diverse dalla mia, lo vedo anche su mia madre d'altronde.
> *se vado da un medico mi aspetto che mi parli con professionalità e realismo, non che edulcori una realtà durissima da qui fino alla fine della vita*.


ù

Questo che scrivi è verissimo. Chi parla di "consolazioni" o cose del genere probabilmente non ha la benché minima idea di cosa significhi avere una persona cara che soffre di questa patologia e di quanto tutto ciò ti condiziona la vita.

Buscopann


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se la schizofrenia ha base genetica, così come altre patologie neurologiche, è probabile che anche la madre sfugga lo sguardo se ha la stessa patologia.*
> Però l'idea di Carrie lo sguardo di satana è suggestiva.
> Non so quanto ci sia da ridere.


Come al solito hai capito.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì buscopann, conosco l'autismo, come ho ripetuto più volte in questo thread ho una sorella autistica ormai di una ventina danni, che ha manifestato i primi sintomi appunto vent'anni fa, quando aveva solo un anno e mezzo.
> non sono una fonte autorevole come innominata, che essendo neuropsichiatra e ricercatrice e madre di figli autistici è praticamente il non plus ultra e infatti ho adorato i suoi interventi, ma pur non avendo studiato in tal senso ho una certa esperienza personale, anche perché ho avuto modo di conoscere tante famiglie. tra le altre cose, anche il ginecologo mi ha sempre detto che qualora volessi fare figli dovrei prima consultare un genetista.
> l'articolo di gava a cui mi riferisco è dell'anno scorso, pubblicato per il fatto quotidiano.
> detesto quando si parla dell'autismo in certi termini, sottolineando quanto ci sia da imparare e quanto gli autistici siano speciali.
> ...


Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e hai tutte le ragioni per esserti sentita così quando fai letto quell'articolo che citi, che io personalmente non ho mai letto.

Entrando nel merito della questione di cui si sta disquisendo, volevo cmq sottolineare che non si sta cercando di fare il processo ai vaccini, ma a un modo quanto meno discutibile di utilizzo degli stessi.
E' vero che i dati non dimostrano la correlazione tra vaccini e autismo, ma è anche vero che non sono sufficienti per escluderla. Tutto ciò è diverso dal dire che i vaccini causano l'autismo, ma è anche diverso dal dire che non possono in nessun modo essere ritenuti un possibile fattore nella patogenesi dello stesso.
Le ricerche dovrebbero essere finalizzate proprio a tutto questo. Soprattutto quando si parla di decessi (SIDS), che avvengono entro i primi giorni dopo la vaccinazione, bisognerebbe istituire dei Centri di Controllo epidemiologici per valutare con idonee indagini anatomo-patologiche se ci possono essere dei sospetti di concausalità del vaccino nella comparsa della patologia. Come tra l'altro suggerito dagli autori dello studio italiano del 2014.
Mi sento do fare anche un'altra precisazione. Affermare che i vaccini potrebbero essere coinvolti nella comparsa dell'autismo e della SIDS non significa affermare che per avere queste patologie bisogna necessariamente vaccinarsi.
E' nota da anni e ampiamente dimostrata la correlazione tra il fumo e il tumore al polmone ad esempio. Ma di tumore al polmone muore anche chi non fuma. Così come ci sono fumatori che vivono fino a 90 anni e muoiono in pace.
Indagare una correlazione significa cercare di capire se i vaccini possono giocare un ruolo nell'insorgenza di queste patologie in soggetti già predisposti. Questa correlazione non è stata finora dimostrata, ma non la si può neppure escludere coi dati a disposizione, visto che in ogni caso ce ne sono alcuni che dovrebbero far porre qualche domanda ai ricercatori. E qualcuno infatti queste domande se le pone. Chi non lo fa è in malafede o comunque poco responsabile a mio parere.

Buscopann


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e hai tutte le ragioni per esserti sentita così quando fai letto quell'articolo che citi, che io personalmente non ho mai letto.
> 
> Entrando nel merito della questione di cui si sta disquisendo, volevo cmq sottolineare che non si sta cercando di fare il processo ai vaccini, ma a un modo quanto meno discutibile di utilizzo degli stessi.
> E' vero che i dati non dimostrano la correlazione tra vaccini e autismo, ma è anche vero che non sono sufficienti per escluderla. Tutto ciò è diverso dal dire che i vaccini causano l'autismo, ma è anche diverso dal dire che non possono in nessun modo essere ritenuti un possibile fattore nella patogenesi dello stesso.
> ...


le considerazioni che fai circa il ruolo giocato in soggetti già predisposti ecc. io le posso anche comprendere, figurati se potrei volere ostacolare la ricerca in qualche senso. 
di fatto però cosa c'è? c'è che le vaccinazioni sono globalmente diminuite. bisogna stare sempre molto attenti con i messaggi che facciamo passare, magari io e te in forum possiamo pure parlare delle cose approssimativamente, ma quando si parla di media che arrivano a tutti per me è irresponsabile anche far passare il messaggio che siccome non è una cosa che si può escludere allora è così. e non si può negare che spesso questo messaggio passa. torniamo proprio alla questione posta da giorgio, il sensazionalismo mediatico e i tanti danni che fa.


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

l'articolo che citavo comunque è questo:
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2013/04/03/a-chi-interessa-il-bambino-autistico/550118/

io lo trovo istigatore di violenza, soprattutto quando parla di "piccolo mondo che volente o nolente gira intorno a loro", cioè gli autistici.
un piccolo mondo sto cazzo, gli autistici e i loro familiari non sono panda coccolosi teneri e sempre pronti a illanguidirsi davanti a tutta questa specialità.
parlare di una patologia seria e complessa e faticosa in questi termini per me squalifica il medico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono medico, sono psichiatra, sono neuropsichiatra infantile e ricercatrice di neuroscienze.... . Ma di questo passo non sara' appannaggio del terzo millennio saperlo.


Inno, ma secondo te, non ce la si fa perchè non si investe abbastanza in ricerca? E, se come immagino sia, è così, come mai?
Voglio dire: adesso la ricerca è desolatamente ferma un po' in tutti gli ambiti da quello che sento... ma i fondi(esili) che vengono ripartiti sulle varie ricerche nell'ambito delle patologie, COME sono ripartiti? Esiste un criterio? O è quello solito con cui si fanno le cose nello stivale?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> le considerazioni che fai circa il ruolo giocato in soggetti già predisposti ecc. io le posso anche comprendere, figurati se potrei volere ostacolare la ricerca in qualche senso.
> di fatto però cosa c'è? c'è che le vaccinazioni sono globalmente diminuite. bisogna stare sempre molto attenti con i messaggi che facciamo passare, magari io e te in forum possiamo pure parlare delle cose approssimativamente, ma quando si parla di media che arrivano a tutti per me è irresponsabile anche far passare il messaggio che siccome non è una cosa che si può escludere allora è così. e non si può negare che spesso questo messaggio passa. torniamo proprio alla questione posta da giorgio, *il sensazionalismo mediatico e i tanti danni che fa*.


Vero, ma questo lo fa in tutti e due i sensi. Basti pensare alla vaccinazione per l'influenza, che è utile solo per ingrassare a dismisura il fatturato di Glaxo e altre Big Pharma.
Tempo fa con la suina sembrava dovesse arrivare la fine del mondo. Che cazzo è successo? Nulla. O con l'aviaria? Gente che si precipitava dai medici a chiedere le ricette di antivirali come il Rotavir (non c'era il vaccino), che sono farmaci con grandissimi effetti collaterali e di efficacia tra l'altro dubbia.
Bisogna stare attenti in tutti e due i sensi quindi.
Le vaccinazioni sono diminuite anche perché è la stesso Sistema Sanitario che non ha previsto le conseguenze di un tale atteggiamento. Quando proponi una ventina di somministrazioni (tra vari ceppi e richiami), entro i primi 3 anni di vita del bambino è ovvio che qualcuno sia portato a informarsi maggiormente e possano nascere derive di questo genere.
I vaccini sono farmaci. Non sono caramelle che non danno mai nessun problema, se non di poco conto. E come tali vanno utilizzati. Tu ti sogneresti mai di distribuire a tutti i bambini antibiotici tutti i giorni per i primi 15 anni di vita per impedire che si ammalino di scarlattina? Assolutamente no. E così bisognerebbe fare per i vaccini. Si dovrebbero prescrivere. Invece si vaccinano i bimbi in massa, senza che a questi vengano fatti esami per stabilire se il vaccino può essere sconsigliato o meno. Il primo vaccino tra l'altro te lo fanno a 2 mesi con 6 ceppi (!). Poi ti fanno il richiamo. E poi al terzo ti fanno l'antipneumoccica. E poi ti chiamano per quello di morbille-parotite-rosolia. E poi il richiamo della pneumococcica e quello del morbillo-parotite-rosolia. E poi adesso c'è quello della varicella. Non ti sembra un po' troppo? Dimostrami che tutta sta roba non ha conseguenze su mio figlio. Ma voglio che me lo dimostri dati alla mano, non che mi tranquillizzi con gli articoli sul sito del ministero.

Buscopann


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vero, ma questo lo fa in tutti e due i sensi. Basti pensare alla vaccinazione per l'influenza, che è utile solo per ingrassare a dismisura il fatturato di Glaxo e altre Big Pharma.
> Tempo fa con la suina sembrava dovesse arrivare la fine del mondo. Che cazzo è successo? Nulla. O con l'aviaria? Gente che si precipitava dai medici a chiedere le ricette di antivirali come il Rotavir (non c'era il vaccino), che sono farmaci con grandissimi effetti collaterali e di efficacia tra l'altro dubbia.
> Bisogna stare attenti in tutti e due i sensi quindi.
> Le vaccinazioni sono diminuite anche perché è la stesso Sistema Sanitario che non ha previsto le conseguenze di un tale atteggiamento. Quando proponi una ventina di somministrazioni (tra vari ceppi e richiami), entro i primi 3 anni di vita del bambino è ovvio che qualcuno sia portato a informarsi maggiormente e possano nascere derive di questo genere.
> ...


se parliamo di business sono più ferrata e ti dico che non ho alcun problema ad ammettere che ci sono medici avidi, interessi economici delle corporation, dei governi e tutto quello che ti può venire in mente. è il motivo per cui sarebbe saggio e opportuno sentire più di un parere medico prima di prendere qualunque iniziativa, compreso il vaccino anti-influenzale, aviaria, suina ecc. per dire, non che faccia statistica, ma il mio medico non ha mai fatto menzione di queste cose e quando casualmente ne parlai io mi disse che lo sconsigliava in modo categorico, e infatti mai fatto in vita mia.
anche a mia sorella venne prescritto il nopron che citava clementine, me lo ricordo ancora lì a casa, lo prendeva tutte le sere. non sapevo fosse stato ritirato dal mercato.
tuttavia se le vaccinazioni hanno subito una flessione è colpa anche di chi ha straparlato sulla connessione vaccini-autismo per interesse, poiché ce ne sono anche da quel lato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando ci si ferma a leggere si fa sempre male.
> Ti renderai conto che la posizione di Gava non è quella di utilizzare questi numeri per affermare che esista una indiscussa correlazione tra le due cose, ma che il vaccino può semplicemente una delle tante concause che può slatentizzare una patologia per certi versi sconosciuta.Tutto ciò non lo sostiene lui, ma tutta una serie di ricercatori.
> Infatti i numeri riportati vanno sommati a quelli di altri studi epidemiologici che vanno un po' nella stessa direzione.
> 
> ...


Busco, abbi pazienza, ma uno studio che cita dati del 1975 non mi da nessun valore aggiunto.
La medicina fa errori.
Ricordo i tanti casi di focomelici in Italia, miei coetanei.
Una conseguenza di un farmaco sbagliato.
Una volta facevano le radiografie alle donne incinta, lo sapevate?
E se nascevi con la lussazione dell'anca ti fasciavano.
La medicina va anche avanti con gli errori, e gli errori li fa sulla nostra pelle.
Ma purtroppo non può fare altrimenti, per andare avanti.
Però adesso abbiamo un'aspettativa di vita che è il doppio di quella del dopoguerra, anche grazie ai vaccini.
Che nel corso degli anni sono progrediti: io dei miei ho delle belle cicatrici, come ricordo, i miei figli no.
Ma i vaccini ti proteggono da malattie importanti.
Te lo dice una che in casa ha avuto gente segnata dal tifo(per il quale io feci le vaccinazioni solo per il libretto sanitario) e dalla polio, ma anche gente che è morta di meningite e di tetano.
Sopravvivevano quelli che avevano un fisico fortissimo.
E alcune di quelle malattie, vedi la meningite, per la quale il vaccino NON è obbligatorio(o comunque non è sul libretto), esistono ancora, o sono tornate, vedi la tubercolosi.
Io ho fatto vaccinare i miei figli per la meningite.
Perchè andavano all'asilo.
E quando ci fu un'epidemia di salmonella, il problema non era tanto la salmonella, ma la meningite causata dalla salmonella.
E io mi sono ri-vaccinata per il tetano, perchè la mia vaccinazione era scaduta e frequento un maneggio.
E sto valutando se fare il richiamo con la tubercolina perchè sono stata a contatto con una persona non italiana, che attualmente è ricoverata per tubercolosi.
E' giusto informarsi sui rischi, ma se uno si informa sulle percentuali di decesso per tubercolosi nei paesi EUROPEI in cui non c'è il vaccino, secondo me rivede un attimo le prospettive.


----------



## Dalida (27 Novembre 2014)

quando cominciarono a circolare i primi articoli che collegavano vaccini e autismo ci fu un crollo delle vaccinazioni che causarono la diffusione del morbillo e anche varie morti.

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp1010594

non so se poi il sito verrà tacciato di essere di parte o simili, anche per questo non mi piace riportare link.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Busco, abbi pazienza, ma uno studio che cita dati del 1975 non mi da nessun valore aggiunto.
> La medicina fa errori.
> Ricordo i tanti casi di focomelici in Italia, miei coetanei.
> Una conseguenza di un farmaco sbagliato.
> ...


Lo studio non è del 1975, ma un'indagine epidemiologica che si estende dal 1975 al 1993. 
Per il resto devo nuovamente ribadire che qui c'è la tendenza a classificare le cose in bianco o nero. Per me non è così.  Per me i vaccini non sono né bianchi né neri. Sono grigi. E la valutazione del rischio-beneficio è un qualche cosa che va sempre valutato. Cosa che non si fa coi vaccini.
Io mi figlio l'ho vaccinato per l'esavalente. Perchè ritengo che non si possa non vaccinare contro tetano o difterite. Ma non a 2 mesi.
Gli errori della medicina si potrebbero ridurre se si ragionasse meno per assoluti, atteggiamento che invece la medicina accademica e istituzionale non riesce proprio a scrollarsi di dosso.

Buscopann


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2014)

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/11/27/italia/cronache/vaccino-antiinfluenzale-tre-morti-sospette-agenzia-del-farmaco-vieta-uso-di-lotti-di-fluad-1Orof8FolelEKq6dFGKyVJ/pagina.html

:singleeye:


----------



## Zod (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> VMa insomma, ancora alla fine degli anni 60 due milioni di morti per vaiolo. Credo che abbia fatto mezzo miliardo di morti, e ora credo (credo) zero. E la polio? Quanti ne vedete ancora in giro? Vorrà pur dire qualcosa. La fifa bestia ce l ho pure io, ma c'è l' ho anche quando devo prendere un antibiotico. Sai quante volte in passato sono stata in ambasce per non aver voluto fare l'anatossina antitetanica? Ci sono cose molto concrete, tipo la possibilità di beccarti epatiti e altre malattie infettive strane per i substrati umani da cui vengono preparati. Ma vivaddio, questa è' roba concreta. Come è' concreta, per quanto remota, la possibilità che ti venga un'anafilassi, che ovviamente ti può venire anche dalla puntura di una vespa o dal mangiare i gamberi. Dico che demonizzare i vaccini, che statisticamente hanno impedito milioni di morti, perché fanno venire l autismo appartiene a quello che si fa quando è' troppo difficile ancora la verità : si trova un colpevole roboante e così si blocca la ricerca. Mi ricordo che una mia collega si specializzo' con una tesi sullo sguardo della madre. Che faceva venire la schizofrenia. Il prof. Diceva che la biologia era una povera cosa arida e ridotta. Per anni andò avanti questa teoria, con buona pace delle madri schizofrenogene e e figuratevi con quali enormi vantaggi terapeutici per i figli.
> Non so, io quando vedo una sinapsi, anche solo su Google Immagini,  resto senza fiato.


Io non intendevo demonizzare i vaccini. Dicevo solo che escludere che possano portare a patologie invalidanti è palesemente errato. Riporto il link ad un articolo di Repubblica sul caso in questione (si dà spesso contro ai giornalisti ma altrettanto spesso ci si ferma ai titoli degli articoli): 

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...r_il_vaccino_siamo_reclusi_con_lui-101423275/

Nell'articolo si evidenzia come il sospetto che il vaccino fosse concausa è stato determinato da successive analisi che rilevavano la notevole presenza di metalli pesanti, quando il vaccino di fatto al tempo conteneva mercurio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per la serie.
> C'è anche questo lavoro recentissimo (2014) di un equipe di italiani.
> Lo conclusioni sono queste: non si può dimostrare in via definitiva con questi dati un nesso causale tra vaccinazioni e SIDS, tuttavia non si può escludere che i componenti del vaccini abbiano un ruolo nello scatenare un esito letale in bimbi predisposti a questa patologia.
> Sono quindi necessari ulteriori studi ecc.ecc.
> ...


Ma chi ha fatto questa traduzione???
Abstract tradotto come astratto???


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non intendevo demonizzare i vaccini. Dicevo solo che escludere che possano portare a patologie invalidanti è palesemente errato. Riporto il link ad un articolo di Repubblica sul caso in questione (si dà spesso contro ai giornalisti ma altrettanto spesso ci si ferma ai titoli degli articoli):
> 
> http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...r_il_vaccino_siamo_reclusi_con_lui-101423275/
> 
> Nell'articolo si evidenzia come il sospetto che il vaccino fosse concausa è stato determinato da successive analisi che rilevavano la notevole presenza di metalli pesanti, quando il vaccino di fatto al tempo conteneva mercurio.


E infatti non sai che girone d'affari e' stata poi la terapia chelante per i metalli. Finalmente la verità, oltre che un costo spropositato. File di piccoli autistici che solo per l analisi del capello serbatoio- spia di mercurio e piombo pagavano quattrocentomila lire. Ah, qualcuno con la terapia chelante successiva alla storia del mercurio ecc. Ci ha pure rimesso la pelle.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma chi ha fatto questa traduzione???
> Abstract tradotto come astratto???


Vabbè dai..E' un refuso. Hanno sbagliato una vocale :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Inno, ma secondo te, non ce la si fa perchè non si investe abbastanza in ricerca? E, se come immagino sia, è così, come mai?
> Voglio dire: adesso la ricerca è desolatamente ferma un po' in tutti gli ambiti da quello che sento... ma i fondi(esili) che vengono ripartiti sulle varie ricerche nell'ambito delle patologie, COME sono ripartiti? Esiste un criterio? O è quello solito con cui si fanno le cose nello stivale?


 Si potrebbe rispondere che la materia è' obiettivamente tra le più difficili. Ma c'è un altro discorso. Ci hai fatto caso che la ricerca sembra ferma sulle malattie non solo difficili ma quelle per cui  la difficoltà viene tradotta in mistero, arcano, imperscrutabile, inquietante ecc.? Questa traduzione è' come un risucchio potentissimo all'indietro. La psichiatria e' stata deviata prima sulla cattività, poi nel racconto fantastico interpretativo e quasi divinatorio, poi nel sociale, poi nella riabilitazione: a quest'ultima vengono dati tanti fondi. Si è' passati dalla ceramica alla torrentoterapia alla montagna terapia all'ippoterapia all'asinoterapia alla  velaterapia alla teatroterapia alla pet terapia all'ortoterapia in mille rivoli che si fanno la guerra tra di loro.  L'economia mica gira solo per le case farmaceutiche. Il fatto è' che nell'immaginario di tutti ha trovato spazio il fatto che queste fossero le terapie, e che quindi in fondo non fossero "vere"  malattie come tutte le altre, ma qualcosa di sostanzialmente misterioso, con in più la lunga ombra  degli orrori della segregazione manicomiale in cui si curava con le sedie rotanti e le docce gelide, e la malcelata equazione sempre strisciante con la violenza. Il risultato è che spesso in questo modo li si è lasciati orfani di  cura, perdendo tanto tempo, risorse ed energie. Lasciati senza cura, poi, prima o poi combinano qualcosa. Avvalorando la segreta credenza che le cure, visto che le terapie cosiddette piovono a bizzeffe e le fanno, non servano a niente. È così via.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè dai..E' un refuso. Hanno sbagliato una vocale :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Anche se avessero sbagliato una vocale é comunque una traduzione errata perché l'abstract non è un estratto


ehhhhh lo so! Sono una maestrina cagacazzo...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E infatti non sai che girone d'affari e' stata poi la terapia chelante per i metalli. Finalmente la verità, oltre che un costo spropositato. File di piccoli autistici che solo per l analisi del capello serbatoio- spia di mercurio e piombo pagavano quattrocentomila lire. Ah, qualcuno con la terapia chelante successiva alla storia del mercurio ecc. Ci ha pure rimesso la pelle.


Cmq Zod non ha postato una cazzata.
Mi sembra evidente quello che cerco di sostenere dall'inizio. Qui la verità non la conosce nessuno e nessuno (a parte qualche matto) potrebbe mettere in dubbio l'utilità dei vaccini nel prevenire determinate patologie. Di certo però, assodato questo dato di fatto, come genitore io desidererei:

1) Maggiore informazione sugli eventuali rischi vaccinali, che vengono spesso e volentieri sottovalutati e non messi a disposizione dei genitori, mentre invece si decanta l'assoluta indispensabilità di vaccinare i bambini fin da tenerissima età.

2) La disponibilità di una vaccinazione che contenga solo i ceppi per i quali è prevista l'obbligatorietà (sono 3 o 4). Cosa che di fatto non esiste, perché ti impongono l'esavalente, che di ceppi ne contiene 6. Che Big Pharma ci marci sulla pelle dei nostri figli? Il sospetto è quanto meno legittimo.

3) Studi indipendenti che facciano realmente chiarezza sugli eventuali effetti nocivi dei vaccini. Attualmente NON NE ESISTONO, a parte quelli che vengono considerati dalla Comunità Scientifica Ufficiale come inattendibili. Guarda caso sono gli unici che tendono a mettere in evidenza una correlazione tra vaccini e alcune patologie. Cosa che invece non emerge dagli studi ritenuti attendibili, ma che non sono indipendenti. E io conosco bene quale sia le prassi delle aziende farmaceutiche quando si finanzia un lavoro clinico. Si nascondono i dati scomodi. La storia è piena di scandali emersi molti anni dopo.

4) In assenza di tali dati, che facciano realmente chiarezza sull'eventuale correlazione tra vaccini, autismo, SIDS, sindromi neurologiche varie o altre patologie (Es. asma e allergie), io manterrò sempre un atteggiamento prudente. E continuo a ritenere che la vaccinazione indiscriminata di massa non sia il modo migliore per utilizzare questi farmaci, a meno che qualcuno non mi dia la garanzia che siano davvero sicuri dati alla mano.

5) Le sentenze dei tribunali vengono fortemente contestate da medici accademici e istituzionali, ma in realtà non sono libere interpretazioni dei giudici, bensì derivano da pareri di periti (quasi sempre più di uno), che provvedono ad eseguire esami autoptici molto accurati. Cosa che non viene mai fatta altrimenti.

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

Comunque su come funziona la ricerca ed il legame che c'è con il marketing alimentare io vi consiglierei di leggere "the china Study" e "kankropoli"

Giusto per iniziare......


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq Zod non ha postato una cazzata.
> Mi sembra evidente quello che cerco di sostenere dall'inizio. Qui la verità non la conosce nessuno e nessuno (a parte qualche matto) potrebbe mettere in dubbio l'utilità dei vaccini nel prevenire determinate patologie. Di certo però, assodato questo dato di fatto, come genitore io desidererei:
> 
> 1) Maggiore informazione sugli eventuali rischi vaccinali, che vengono spesso e volentieri sottovalutati e non messi a disposizione dei genitori, mentre invece si decanta l'assoluta indispensabilità di vaccinare i bambini fin da tenerissima età.
> ...


volevo dire una cosa ma non in disaccordo con il tuo post: parallelamente, diciamo.
La pediatra dei miei figli è anche allergologa.
Nel nostro piccolo, so che è un medico molto accreditato, so che ha partecipato a diversi studi e ricerche, so che spesso suoi colleghi si rivolgono a lei per consulti.
Io sono quel tipo di persona che se va da un medico, ne ha fiducia, quindi poi a casa esegue pedissequamente quello che il medico ha detto.
Quindi io avevo la tabellina che mi aveva dato degli alimenti da introdurre per lo svezzamento con tempi e quantità e mi ci attenevo rigorsamente.
Al nido invece seguivano un'alimentazione completamente diversa, per cui mi sono consultata con lei.
Per alimentazione completamente diversa intendo, per un bambino di circa un anno, la presenza di uova nei pasti 3 giorni su 5, cioccolato nei dolci e non mi ricordo più che altro.
Al che, logicamente, il mio richiedere al pediatra di comunità la variazione di quanto lui aveva stabilito fosse un'alimentazione corretta, su richiesta della mia pediatra, non è stata proprio un'attestazione di stima.
Che la mia pediatra ha fatto di sua sponte, peraltro, ma certamente non a cuor leggero.
Però, mi disse, è l'alimentazione errata che ha aumentato esponenzialmente le intolleranze e di conseguenza le allergie: in pratica, troppe schifezze date perchè i bambini è importante che mangino e le schifezze le mangiano volentieri; mentre sarebbe altrettanto importante che mangino bene.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2014)

Ho un amica che ha un figlio 'diversamente abile' come si usa dire adesso, magari dico io, gravissimamente handicappato.

Mi ha raccontato che era un bambino sanissimo,  vivacissimo subito dopo la  prima vaccinazione  lei ha cominciato a vederlo spegnersi , i medici curavano lei per esaurimento, purtroppo aveva ragione lei. 

NON ha piu'' potuto lavorare, lui sta buono solo se c'e' lei, non cammina, non parla, ogni tanto picchia qualcuno che gli si avvicina,    ORMAI E' UN UOMO DI 30 ANNI CIRCA, erano tempi diversi e non ha mai denunciato il fatto. Quindi ha pure problemi economici, il marito si e' dileguato quasi subito.  

Lei pesa 45 kg, si sta consumando. 

Nessuno la aiuta e tutte le sue energie sono per il figlio.


----------



## Innominata (28 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho un amica che ha un figlio 'diversamente abile' come si usa dire adesso, magari dico io, gravissimamente handicappato.
> 
> Mi ha raccontato che era un bambino sanissimo,  vivacissimo subito dopo la  prima vaccinazione  lei ha cominciato a vederlo spegnersi , i medici curavano lei per esaurimento, purtroppo aveva ragione lei.
> 
> ...


A due mesi?


----------



## disincantata (29 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> A due mesi?



Non aveva  DUE MESI.  ORA chiedo bene quanti.


----------



## Innominata (29 Novembre 2014)

Era pe











disincantata ha detto:


> Non aveva  DUE MESI.  ORA chiedo bene quanti.


Era perche' diceva subito dopo il primo vaccino. nin ero riuscita a nerettare


----------



## disincantata (29 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Era pe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricordo che  successe subito dopo la vaccinazione,  io l'ho conosciuto pochi anni fa al mare, ho visto questa donna con un ragazzo con il casco che in un primo momento pensavo fosse un ciclista, invece era protettivo.  LE HO DATO un passaggio al paese vicino per non farla stare ore al caldo ad aspettare il pullman e mi colpi molto la sua storia. LE HO appena scritto ma  so che e' in viaggio con il figlio,  in inverno lo porta al mare perche' abitano in un posto freddissimo.  Soprattutto fa una vita inimmaginabile per i comuni mortali.  Quando sente gente che e' stanca perche' ha un figlio, sano, penso a lei!   Prigioniera del mondo.. Lo adora.  

ma e' distrutta dalla stanchezza.  Appena mi risponde ti dico mesi e vaccino.  I medici comunque escludevano il bimbo avesse problemi di salute. PER MESI.


----------



## Innominata (29 Novembre 2014)

Ma dico, mezzo miliardo e piu di morti, non nella storia, ma nel secolo in cui sono iniziate le campagne vaccinali. I disturbi gravi dello sviluppo, tra cui i disturbi dello spettro autistico, esistono dalla notte dei tempi. C'e' anche una psichiatria evoluzionistica, cazzo. Al dsm c'erano centinaia e centinaia di vecchi psicotici deospedalizzati che con una diagnosi piu puntuale e affinata ora appartengono a quello spetro. Il fratello di mio suocero era un autistico grave. Mio suocero aveva le stimmate Asperger che quando non sapevo mi faceva impazzire. e non mi va di parlare di altro. Capisco i genitori che nella loro angoscia, nella confusione, vogliano un imputato, un colpevole, definitivo.  Ma ripeto, le teorie sono pure state quelle dello sguardo schizogfrenogeno. Ora, i vaccini possono avvere effetti avversiAssolutamente si'. Posdono avere effetti avversi gravi? Sicuramente si'. Di qui a dire che possano causare disturbi cosi datati e complessi e naturali come quelli dello spetro autistico mi fa venire i brividi. Sull' autismo e sul bisogno di spiegazioni urgenti da parte dei genitori hanno speculato analisti, terapisti della famiglia , analisti del capello, mercati degli integratori, quelli delle diete, e quello degli avvocati. Siamo dovuti passare attraverso mille forche caudine, imbrogliati mille volte. la comunicazione facilitata. la desensibilizazione uditiva. Perche non ammetere che sappiamo quattro cose, che su queste cose dobbiamo umilmente lavorare, senza roboanti demagogie. Siamo lontani, lontani, lontani. D'altronde, pure io fui invitata a fare causa perche' la prima cura, IN AMBITO UNIVERSITARIO, fu la psicoanalisi. mi furono proposti i cavalli. i cavalli curano l' autismo. ma vaff.........


----------



## Buscopann (29 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma dico, mezzo miliardo e piu di morti, non nella storia, ma nel secolo in cui sono iniziate le campagne vaccinali. I disturbi gravi dello sviluppo, tra cui i disturbi dello spettro autistico, esistono dalla notte dei tempi. C'e' anche una psichiatria evoluzionistica, cazzo. Al dsm c'erano centinaia e centinaia di vecchi psicotici deospedalizzati che con una diagnosi piu puntuale e affinata ora appartengono a quello spetro. Il fratello di mio suocero era un autistico grave. Mio suocero aveva le stimmate Asperger che quando non sapevo mi faceva impazzire. e non mi va di parlare di altro. Capisco i genitori che nella loro angoscia, nella confusione, vogliano un imputato, un colpevole, definitivo.  Ma ripeto, le teorie sono pure state quelle dello sguardo schizogfrenogeno. Ora, i vaccini possono avvere effetti avversiAssolutamente si'. Posdono avere effetti avversi gravi? Sicuramente si'. Di qui a dire che possano causare disturbi cosi datati e complessi e naturali come quelli dello spetro autistico mi fa venire i brividi. Sull' autismo e sul bisogno di spiegazioni urgenti da parte dei genitori hanno speculato analisti, terapisti della famiglia , analisti del capello, mercati degli integratori, quelli delle diete, e quello degli avvocati. Siamo dovuti passare attraverso mille forche caudine, imbrogliati mille volte. la comunicazione facilitata. la desensibilizazione uditiva. Perche non ammetere che sappiamo quattro cose, che su queste cose dobbiamo umilmente lavorare, senza roboanti demagogie. Siamo lontani, lontani, lontani. D'altronde, pure io fui invitata a fare causa perche' la prima cura, IN AMBITO UNIVERSITARIO, fu la psicoanalisi. mi furono proposti i cavalli. i cavalli curano l' autismo. ma vaff.........


Inno..L'utilità dei vaccini non è in discussione. Solo un inconsciente potrebbe affermare il contrario. 
Ciò che si contesta sono calendari vaccinali portati ormai all'estremo. E' ovvio agendo in questo modo si moltiplicano anche gli effetti collaterali, spesso minimizzati e sottaciuti per evitare "pericolosissime" derive antivaccinali, ma che in realtà è proprio questo metodo integralista che contribuisce ad alimentare.
Gli effetti collaterali dei vaccini, soprattutto quelli a lungo termine, sono stati poco indagati. E gli unici studi disponibili (quelli considerati attendibili dalla comunità scientifica internazionale) sono guarda caso quelli finanziati dalle aziende che li producono. Quindi non esistono studi indipendenti da questo punto di vista. Gli unici che ci sono vengono considerati, spesso aprioristicamente, spazzatura.
Nessuno vuole trovare un "nemico". Almeno non la maggior parte della gente che ci va cauta su questo argomento. Si vuole semplicemente ridiscutere i calendari vaccinali e il modo in cui vengono effettuate (spesso senza fare alcun esame). Perché se è vero che il vaccino in un individuo sano non dovrebbe causare di norma nessun effetto collaterale grave (tranne le imprevedibili reazioni anafilattiche o allergiche), è anche vero che in individui con substrati diversi potrebbe essere uno dei tanti fattori che contribuisce a scatenare patologie gravi. E vaccinando in massa e continuamente nei primi 2 anni di vita, tutto ciò è molto probabile che accada in molti bambini. 
Io penso che i vaccini siano stati una grande conquista. Ma come tutte le grandi conquiste è l'uso che se ne sta facendo che è sbagliato. 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma dico, mezzo miliardo e piu di morti, non nella storia, ma nel secolo in cui sono iniziate le campagne vaccinali. I disturbi gravi dello sviluppo, tra cui i disturbi dello spettro autistico, esistono dalla notte dei tempi. C'e' anche una psichiatria evoluzionistica, cazzo. Al dsm c'erano centinaia e centinaia di vecchi psicotici deospedalizzati che con una diagnosi piu puntuale e affinata ora appartengono a quello spetro. Il fratello di mio suocero era un autistico grave. Mio suocero aveva le stimmate Asperger che quando non sapevo mi faceva impazzire. e non mi va di parlare di altro. Capisco i genitori che nella loro angoscia, nella confusione, vogliano un imputato, un colpevole, definitivo.  Ma ripeto, le teorie sono pure state quelle dello sguardo schizogfrenogeno. Ora, i vaccini possono avvere effetti avversiAssolutamente si'. Posdono avere effetti avversi gravi? Sicuramente si'. Di qui a dire che possano causare disturbi cosi datati e complessi e naturali come quelli dello spetro autistico mi fa venire i brividi. Sull' autismo e sul bisogno di spiegazioni urgenti da parte dei genitori hanno speculato analisti, terapisti della famiglia , analisti del capello, mercati degli integratori, quelli delle diete, e quello degli avvocati. Siamo dovuti passare attraverso mille forche caudine, imbrogliati mille volte. la comunicazione facilitata. la desensibilizazione uditiva. Perche non ammetere che sappiamo quattro cose, che su queste cose dobbiamo umilmente lavorare, senza roboanti demagogie. Siamo lontani, lontani, lontani. D'altronde, pure io fui invitata a fare causa perche' la prima cura, IN AMBITO UNIVERSITARIO, fu la psicoanalisi. mi furono proposti i cavalli. i cavalli curano l' autismo. ma vaff.........


Io ho conosciuto un padre che diceva che tutto era successo perché erano cadute delle bottiglie al supermercato e lo shock aveva causato tutto.
La cosa più grave è che questo atteggiamento magico prerazionale porta a non farsi carico socialmente e politicamente dei problemi.
Gli ospedali psichiatrici erano un orrore, ma l'abbandono dei malati e delle famigli lo è altrettanto.


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Dicembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> VMa insomma, ancora alla fine degli anni 60 due milioni di morti per vaiolo. Credo che abbia fatto mezzo miliardo di morti, e ora credo (credo) zero. E la polio? Quanti ne vedete ancora in giro? Vorrà pur dire qualcosa. La fifa bestia ce l ho pure io, ma c'è l' ho anche quando devo prendere un antibiotico. Sai quante volte in passato sono stata in ambasce per non aver voluto fare l'anatossina antitetanica? Ci sono cose molto concrete, tipo la possibilità di beccarti epatiti e altre malattie infettive strane per i substrati umani da cui vengono preparati. Ma vivaddio, questa è' roba concreta. Come è' concreta, per quanto remota, la possibilità che ti venga un'anafilassi, che ovviamente ti può venire anche dalla puntura di una vespa o dal mangiare i gamberi. Dico che demonizzare i vaccini, che statisticamente hanno impedito milioni di morti, perché fanno venire l autismo appartiene a quello che si fa quando è' troppo difficile ancora la verità : si trova un colpevole roboante e così si blocca la ricerca. Mi ricordo che una mia collega si specializzo' con una tesi sullo sguardo della madre. Che faceva venire la schizofrenia. Il prof. Diceva che la biologia era una povera cosa arida e ridotta. Per anni andò avanti questa teoria, con buona pace delle madri schizofrenogene e e figuratevi con quali enormi vantaggi terapeutici per i figli.
> Non so, io quando vedo una sinapsi, anche solo su Google Immagini, resto senza fiato.


Mio padre (classe 44) prese la poliomielite a 6 mesi. Ha una gamba completamente paralizzata da sempre, e da sempre può camminare solo grazie ad un tutore. Fortunatamente, i tecnici che fanno questi tutori sono sempre meno (e infatti ci sbattiamo ogni volta per cambiarlo), e sapete perchè? Perchè esistono i vaccini, e i poliomieliti - in occidente - sono un ricordo del passato.
Ricordo però quando i miei zii mi hanno raccontato che il tutore è arrivato abbastanza dopo la guerra. Prima, mio padre (non me lo ha mai confessato, non ne parla) era un bambino che si "trascinava a terra, sulle braccia" come ancora succede in Africa, o - visto che le guerre interrompono i servizi sanitari e peggiorano le condizioni igieniche - in Siria.

In generale, non credo agli "untori". La sentenza di cui si parla è un "mostro giuridico", e verrà annullata nei successivi gradi di giudizio (come è capitato alla sentenza dell'Aquila sulla mancata "predizione del terremoto", ricordate? tanto casino in primo grado..).
Vi ricordo che il "metodo Vannoni" è stato ritenuto affidabile anche da un Ministro, e da 53 (CINQUANTATRE) tribunali, che imponevano il trattamento. O vogliamo parlare della cura Di Bella?

Il vaccino ha un rischio. Ne sono cosciente. E mi comporterò come President: solo quando lapiccola sarà in perfetta forma. Ma non vaccinarsi..beh: leggete cosa è successo nell'ultimo decennio con la polio...in Africa? in Asia? No...in Olanda, e in Norvegia. Decine di casi.
Io mio padre l'ho sempre visto così, e forse per questo ho una certa familiarità con la disabilità. Lui da giovane, con una gamba sola, saltava e giocava a pallone con i figli. Ma oggi è un settantenne con la schiena a pezzi, un'insufficienza respiratoria, uno stato di salute generale ottimo, ma mille problemi legati al fatto che per una vita hai vissuto trascinando una gamba (una sola...alcuni se la sono beccata a due..ricordate Pierangelo Bertoli? leggete la sua storia...neanche a scuola lo avevano mandato, era una "vergogna", uno "scarto"..ha fatto tutto da autodidatta).
Lasciamo stare il "dagli all'untore", e il sensazionalismo tanto giurisdizionale quanto mediatico...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Mio padre (classe 44) prese la poliomielite a 6 mesi. Ha una gamba completamente paralizzata da sempre, e da sempre può camminare solo grazie ad un tutore. Fortunatamente, i tecnici che fanno questi tutori sono sempre meno (e infatti ci sbattiamo ogni volta per cambiarlo), e sapete perchè? Perchè esistono i vaccini, e i poliomieliti - in occidente - sono un ricordo del passato.
> Ricordo però quando i miei zii mi hanno raccontato che il tutore è arrivato abbastanza dopo la guerra. Prima, mio padre (non me lo ha mai confessato, non ne parla) era un bambino che si "trascinava a terra, sulle braccia" come ancora succede in Africa, o - visto che le guerre interrompono i servizi sanitari e peggiorano le condizioni igieniche - in Siria.
> 
> In generale, non credo agli "untori". La sentenza di cui si parla è un "mostro giuridico", e verrà annullata nei successivi gradi di giudizio (come è capitato alla sentenza dell'Aquila sulla mancata "predizione del terremoto", ricordate? tanto casino in primo grado..).
> ...


Ciaoooo OT come va tutto bene ?!?!?  fine OT


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooo OT come va tutto bene ?!?!?  fine OT


Benissimo Fiammetta! Ho tempi abbastanza ridotti, la cucciola reclama il nucleo familiare al completo, ignora il concetto di "lavoro", figurati quello di "tradinet"... Ma oggi pomeriggio sto facendogliela in barba...In fondo, a pranzo le ho cantato per mezzora "Sound of Silence" (che è sul podio delle ninne nanne preferite), mi merito qualche minuto con gli amici...:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Benissimo Fiammetta! Ho tempi abbastanza ridotti, la cucciola reclama il nucleo familiare al completo, ignora il concetto di "lavoro", figurati quello di "tradinet"... Ma oggi pomeriggio sto facendogliela in barba...In fondo, a pranzo le ho cantato per mezzora "Sound of Silence" (che è sul podio delle ninne nanne preferite), mi merito qualche minuto con gli amici...:carneval:


:bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------

